# cum in mouth



## gmabcd

How many wives let there husbands cum in there mouth after a bj or do you just let them enter you at this point inside of you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brian.

That happens in porn.

Not in real life.


----------



## Enchantment

I think you'll likely find a wide variety of responses.

The question isn't what others feel comfortable with and do, but what do YOU feel comfortable with doing?


----------



## max.sims61

once in 30+ years in my marriage.


----------



## roymcavoy

Never once...in 26.5 years of marriage.


----------



## uphillbattle

My wife tried it once. Almost got puked on. I am pretty sure that will be the only time she tries it lol.


----------



## LovesHerMan

I do it all the time. It is a very intimate act of love, and I would never consider it pornographic. He is also very good to me down there, and I enjoy reciprocating for him.


----------



## HappyWife40

I've done it several times, but I really have to psych myself up for it. It has the taste/consistency of bleachy snot. Although I love to give my husband a nice long BJ, he usually finishes vaginally. I would love to be able to swallow, but can't seem to get over the urge to gag. It has nothing to do with him, though. I have been this way about taste/texture since I was a small child. Drove my parents crazy!


----------



## LovesHerMan

HappyWife:

I hope this isn't TMI, but if you take him and have him shoot down the back of your mouth toward your throat, it will bypass your taste buds, and you won't have that icky feeling of tasting fluids.


----------



## that_girl

Every time.


----------



## roymcavoy

that_girl said:


> Every time.


How does your husband ever get any sleep?


----------



## HappyWife40

lovesherman said:


> HappyWife:
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI, but if you take him and have him shoot down the back of your mouth toward your throat, it will bypass your taste buds, and you won't have that icky feeling of tasting fluids.


I think the biggest roadblock for me is the thought of it. Since I have tasted it before, I have to get over that aspect. I am also really afraid that if I do swallow, I will vomit. After three pregnancies in which that happened at least a dozen times a day for the whole nine months, I vomit waaaay to easy. So basically, I am a wimp.  The desire to swallow is still there, though. I will keep plugging away and one day this will happen! Mind over matter!

Thank you for the information, though. I will try that.

Sorry if I grossed anyone out.


----------



## PBear

My stbxw, never. My current GF asks for me to do that.

And Brian, you're still posting drivel...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

lovesherman said:


> I do it all the time. It is a very intimate act of love, and I would never consider it pornographic. He is also very good to me down there, and I enjoy reciprocating for him.


Every BJ I give , I finish him all the way to the glorious end spasmingly and all. He does not have a large amount of cum at his age though, one time it seemed near completely DRY but I know he still orgasmed (that morning was after doing it just the night before). Probably less than a teaspoon comes out these days , I keep him well drained. There is no heavy shooting in the back of my throat or anything either. Oh to go back in time. I didn't do them then. :slap:

Stupid stupid woman.


----------



## MarriedTex

SimplyAmorous said:


> Every BJ I give , I finish him all the way to the glorious end spasmingly and all. He does not have a large amount of cum at his age though, one time it seemed near completely DRY but I know he still orgasmed (that morning was after doing it just the night before). Probably less than a teaspoon comes out these days , I keep him well drained. There is no heavy shooting in the back of my throat or anything either. Oh to go back in time. I didn't do them then. :slap:
> 
> Stupid stupid woman.


SA, 

Notice this regularly in your posts. Stop kicking yourself for the past. I would imagine that your husband is gloriously happy with the way things have turned out. Focus on the positives of the here and now. 

Your history is part of how you got to where you are at now. Who knows, maybe if you had started at a more active level, you would not have ever felt the need to push to the levels where you are at now. Stop beating yourself up for things you can't change and revel in what you have in your relationship now.


----------



## VeryShyGirl

A lot of times BJs are just foreplay but if they're the end-all I always swallow. I'm the kind of person that is easily grossed out and it took a while for me to get the guts to try it. My H never suggested it and was quite shocked the 1st time it happened. It doesn't bother me at all now and there's no mess afterwards!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MarriedTex said:


> SA,
> 
> Notice this regularly in your posts. Stop kicking yourself for the past. I would imagine that your husband is gloriously happy with the way things have turned out. Focus on the positives of the here and now.
> 
> Your history is part of how you got to where you are at now. Who knows, maybe if you had started at a more active level, you would not have ever felt the need to push to the levels where you are at now. Stop beating yourself up for things you can't change and revel in what you have in your relationship now.


Well, I am just trying to be REAL , ya know, and let's face it , without me mentioning some of that unfavorable past of ours, some of the sufferers here would likely only see me as a Braggish vixen rubbing it in thier faces. And I really don't want to come off like THAT either. I do happen to enjoy expressing how much I LOVE these things in vivid detail at times, kind of a sickness I have that has not wore off yet. 

In reality, I am not beating myself up over it anymore, all of my "meltdowns" about it -I believe are history. 

It *IS *a great place to be. 

Thank you for your words Married Tex  !


----------



## DanF

Any time I want.
We usually finish vaginally, but do on occasion finish orally.


----------



## Amplexor

A couple of posts in this thread have been deleted for graphic descriptions. Please check the Sex in Marriage guidelines. If your post was deleted, not to worry. No infractions were issued. Just try to keep it clean.

FTR, Mrs. Amp partakes to completion. Has for over 25 years. Amp is happy.


----------



## cory275

it's not that bad. Make him tell you when it's coming, and you'll be prepared enough. The deeper in the back of the throat you take it the better it is.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Brian. said:


> That happens in porn.
> 
> Not in real life.


actually in porn it almost always ends up on the face or boobs 


you sound bitter


and yes my wife will swallow but didn't used to (would let me come in her mouth and spit)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> A couple of posts in this thread have been deleted for graphic descriptions. Please check the Sex in Marriage guidelines. If your post was deleted, not to worry. No infractions were issued. Just try to keep it clean.
> 
> FTR, Mrs. Amp partakes to completion. Has for over 25 years. Amp is happy.


Yeah, that's the visual I needed. Droopy getting blown. 

:rofl:


----------



## cressfromhell

This site is amazing. One post you read makes you think bout your marriage and go "Why on Earth" then other post's like this makes you feel very lucky.


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yeah, that's the visual I needed. Droopy getting blown.
> 
> :rofl:


We won't go there.


----------



## Pandakiss

from the first day we moved in together. i dont always ingest it all, still use the bathroom sink...

but working in it. husband used to make a big deal out of it..but with age comes wisdom, and the ability to use words to show feelings not just be angry.


----------



## heartsbeating

gmabcd said:


> How many wives let there husbands cum in there mouth after a bj or do you just let them enter you at this point inside of you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why do you ask?


----------



## WadeWilson

If you're willing to let it happen, then feel him out... If he goes for a finisher, brace yourself, if he discontinue and goes for sex follow, but of course the quickest way to know anything go to him... Talk about it outside the bedroom, foreplay starts with conversation (dang that came out cheesy).... 

Most guys, at least the ones I know would love to talk about they're desires.... As for me lady, the next step is swallowing, she gives her effort for it...

I seen your other thread, all I can say, just play it up to being something you desire, and I'm sure anyway you handle it he would be thrilled....


----------



## Shaggy

Diet can really affect the taste etc. Have him cut down on caffiene and spicy food, and increase pineapple juice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet

Shaggy said:


> Diet can really affect the taste etc. Have him cut down on caffiene and spicy food, and increase pineapple juice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And 1lb of celery per day.


----------



## SepticChange

I do all the time. With the last 2 men I was in a sexual relationship with I didn't like it at all. Even precum made me gag. But with my H it's just different. I actually like it. It's very intimate methinks.


----------



## FirstYearDown

SimplyAmorous said:


> Every BJ I give , I finish him all the way to the glorious end spasmingly and all. He does not have a large amount of cum at his age though, one time it seemed near completely DRY but I know he still orgasmed (that morning was after doing it just the night before). Probably less than a teaspoon comes out these days , I keep him well drained. There is no heavy shooting in the back of my throat or anything either. Oh to go back in time. I didn't do them then. :slap:
> 
> Stupid stupid woman.


You are a wonderful lady, who needs to forgive herself. The most important thing is that you saw the error of your ways and changed. :smthumbup: That is more than I can say for a lot of overly conservative wives.


----------



## FirstYearDown

During my early twenties, I made up for a very restricted adolescence by sleeping around. I had fun and became experienced, so it was a good time. That is why I am pleased that my husband got to be my first in many ways....first hickey, first anal and first cum in the mouth, along with swallowing. 

I didn't feel comfortable doing such things with any other man. It helped that my husband never badgered me about these things, like other lovers did.


----------



## PBear

Brian. said:


> I suppose. But cumming in the mouth is not exactly a common practise among normal couples.
> 
> I try to look at it from a womans perspective, it _is_ a pretty degrading act. It's not something that I would ask for.
> 
> It would probably be nice to do though, but it's a pretty selfish thing to want from a wife.
> 
> If I happened to get into bed with the local town **** then maybe I'd suggest it, but not with a wife or a girlfriend or anything like that.


Man, if you knew how much p***y juice I've swallowed in my past... My current GF is a lot juicier than I am, and I have zero problems with that. How is it degrading for a woman to swallow that but not a guy?

It's not degrading unless it's done in a degrading manner. Yes, I've seen porn where it looks totally nasty, and I'd never do it that way with a partner. But the same could be said for virtually every sexual act. It all depends on the context and the relationship between the people involved.

Oh, and in my informal survey of partners... One was "no way, never", and I never pushed or even asked for her to swallow (stbxw). I would warn her when I was close, and we'd finish off some other way. I had no problems with that. Another partner wasn't long term enough that the issue came up (so to speak). My other two partners, when warned, would latch on that much tighter. Again, not something I asked for up front, although my current partner has made it clear that's always an option. So 50% for, 25% against, and 25% indeterminate. So I'd have to disagree on what "normal" is.

I really am curious, Brian. What's your background? Are you married? In a relationship? Is it a sexually fulfilling one?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

Brian. said:


> That happens in porn.
> 
> Not in real life.


Maybe not in your real life. I get that treatment whenever I want it. And It is delivered with a smile and a reminder that she loves to do that for me!


----------



## Stonewall

Brian. said:


> I suppose. But cumming in the mouth is not exactly a common practise among normal couples.
> 
> I try to look at it from a womans perspective, it _is_ a pretty degrading act. It's not something that I would ask for.
> 
> It would probably be nice to do though, but it's a pretty selfish thing to want from a wife.
> 
> If I happened to get into bed with the local town **** then maybe I'd suggest it, but not with a wife or a girlfriend or anything like that.


Judging by the "normal couples" that have weighed in here; I would say the statistics are against you. It appears it is a common practice. 

However if you wish to view it as such anyway then I will gladly count myself and my SO as extraordinary! LOL


----------



## IanIronwood

Brian. said:


> I suppose. But cumming in the mouth is not exactly a common practise among normal couples.


I beg to differ. The Great American Sex Survey says otherwise. In fact, it's more common than anal sex.



Brian. said:


> I try to look at it from a womans perspective, it _is_ a pretty degrading act. It's not something that I would ask for.


It's no more degrading than cunnilingus. What's "degrading" about it? Really?



Brian. said:


> It would probably be nice to do though, but it's a pretty selfish thing to want from a wife.
> 
> If I happened to get into bed with the local town **** then maybe I'd suggest it, but not with a wife or a girlfriend or anything like that.


That's a pretty atavistic view. Cumming in her mouth is a completely normal, completely natural and completely reasonable sexual variation to request, even expect, in your partner if you want. Of course this might be a generational thing -- that last line of yours suggests sexual mores forged in an earlier age when such things were considered "s1utty".


----------



## IanIronwood

Brian. said:


> What women here say is hardly a representation of what most women think.
> 
> The women here are _probably_ more sexual than most, otherwise they wouldn't write about sex on a forum such as this.
> 
> Most women in real life, probably do not swallow cum or have as much of a sex drive as their man. And thats why they probably dont write about it either.
> 
> If reading what women do in bed on internet forums about sex was an accurate representation of what women do in bed in real life... then you would think that the majority of all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc
> 
> The reality is probably that those women are in the minority and that most women are very "vanilla" in bed.


As I said above, I believe that there is both a generational and a demographic component. It's far more prevalent in the younger generations, who've grown up with internet porn, than the older, more conservative generations where such a thing was considered "whorish" and demeaning.

And demographically, middle to lower-middle class women swallow more than upper-middle to upper class women. 

But in looking at last year's raw data, I did find one interesting trend: women who swallowed were far, _far_ less likely to have gotten a divorce (by something like 5 to 1). Women who _didn't_ swallow were divorced an average of 1.8 times, on average.

And yes, you can bet I made sure Mrs. Ironwood was aware of that statistic.


----------



## Almostrecovered

so people in this forum aren't in "real life"?


granted I will admit that there is skew on a sex forum, however, outside surveys also conform it isn't a rare thing


----------



## tacoma

Why do you guys engage him?

He obviously has never even spoken to a woman before.
Until he does his opinions are well..y`know.


----------



## roymcavoy

Almostrecovered said:


> ...granted I will admit that there is skew on a sex forum, however, outside surveys also conform it isn't a rare thing


Unfortunately, my wife doesn't give a crap what anybody's survey says...she is NOT allowing that stuff in her mouth. Which, in the grand scheme of things, doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Enchantment

Indeed ... it does not matter what some survey says.

It does not matter what someone on an internet forum says they do.

When it all comes down to it, the only thing that matters is between you and your partner.


----------



## HelloooNurse

I allow him to cum in my mouth. I really hate it though - it tastes like crap and has a really slimy texture. But I do it because its the "done thing".


----------



## IanIronwood

HelloooNurse said:


> I allow him to cum in my mouth. I really hate it though - it tastes like crap and has a really slimy texture. But I do it because its the "done thing".


Good for you! From a male perspective, I can tell you that you earn about 100 extra points from your dude every time you do it.


----------



## BurntLimey

IanIronwood said:


> As I said above, I believe that there is both a generational and a demographic component. It's far more prevalent in the younger generations, who've grown up with internet porn, than the older, more conservative generations where such a thing was considered "whorish" and demeaning.
> 
> And demographically, middle to lower-middle class women swallow more than upper-middle to upper class women.
> 
> But in looking at last year's raw data, I did find one interesting trend: women who swallowed were far, _far_ less likely to have gotten a divorce (by something like 5 to 1). Women who _didn't_ swallow were divorced an average of 1.8 times, on average.
> 
> And yes, you can bet I made sure Mrs. Ironwood was aware of that statistic.


Have you got a link to the survey results? I can't seem to find it through google only bits of it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

And yet raw oysters are supposed to be an aphrodisiac.


----------



## tacoma

IanIronwood said:


> But in looking at last year's raw data, I did find one interesting trend: women who swallowed were far, _far_ less likely to have gotten a divorce (by something like 5 to 1). Women who _didn't_ swallow were divorced an average of 1.8 times, on average.


There`s a statistic my wife will find interesting.

You have a link to that survey?


----------



## WadeWilson

Brian. said:


> If reading what women do in bed on internet forums about sex was an accurate representation of what women do in bed in real life... then you would think that the majority of all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc


Actualy, where I grew up this was quite the norm...
And I was raised in a predominantly female family, and what my cousins told me is this...
"If she don't get down like a freak wit you, it's probably because she don't like and trust you, but the guy she does she will."

Other point of views were, sex for women is like fight club when it comes to guys... You Don't Talk About It... If he ain't your man, you don't tell him your business....

Now, if these women don't exist in your world, YOU have to look in the mirror....

P.S I invoke "rule 14" on your comments


----------



## janesmith

my husband gets blowjobs when ever he wants them as often as he wants them unsolicited, he never has to ask, because he doesnt insist on cumming in my mouth, which i find vomitous to say the least.


----------



## HurtinginTN

OK. I have a theory. Ladies, does this make sense? My stbxw of 13 years never did. Not once. Not only not swallow, but the fewer than 5 times it was ever in her mouth, it wasn't taken to completion. The boyfriend, first time they met (long online EA prior to actual meeting in person). 

I had been with girls before her that did swallow, eagerly. Perhaps this is simply a litmus test. If she does, she is really into you. If she doesn't, she is not so into you.


----------



## that_girl

I will say that I didn't LIKE swallowing until after my hubs' vasectomy. His semen is very watery now and not how it was before.

Way better.


----------



## that_girl

HurtinginTN said:


> OK. I have a theory. Ladies, does this make sense? My stbxw of 13 years never did. Not once. Not only not swallow, but the fewer than 5 times it was ever in her mouth, it wasn't taken to completion. The boyfriend, first time they met (long online EA prior to actual meeting in person).
> 
> I had been with girls before her that did swallow, eagerly. Perhaps this is simply a litmus test.* If she does, she is really into you. If she doesn't, she is not so into you.*


Not true.

Maybe you taste bad to some women and not others.

Maybe the consistency is too much for some women. Would you like a hot loogie being shot to the back of your throat?

Maybe they don't like the aftertaste.

Maybe it makes them queasy and they don't want to vomit on you. (I have heard of friends doing this).

SOOOO many reasons--- not one being she isn't into you.


----------



## that_girl

> If reading what women do in bed on internet forums about sex was an accurate representation of what women do in bed in real life... then you would think that the majority of all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc


lol This is me.


----------



## janesmith

sigh, a woman swallowing is not an indication of how much she is into you. Im VERY into my husband. For every man who wants his wife to swallow cum, which tastes like warm salty snot, they should have a sip first. 

I guess you can have regular blowjobs or insist on cuming in her mouth and have to fight for them. I wonder how many women's aversion to give oral sex to their men is because they have had men in their lives insist on this.


----------



## HurtinginTN

that_girl said:


> SOOOO many reasons--- not one being she isn't into you.


OK, I get that some women like it and some women don't. In 13 years of marriage, I never pushed the issue. IF it's that she don't like it, why do the boyfriend? It couldn't have anything to do with my "taste", she never found out.


----------



## janesmith

ive done it for a boyfriend because he whined like a little girl and pushed until i gave in (that was my fault)


----------



## Stonewall

Brian. said:


> What women here say is hardly a representation of what most women think.
> 
> The women here are _probably_ more sexual than most, otherwise they wouldn't write about sex on a forum such as this.
> 
> Most women in real life, probably do not swallow cum or have as much of a sex drive as their man. And thats why they probably dont write about it either.
> 
> If reading what women do in bed on internet forums about sex was an accurate representation of what women do in bed in real life... then you would think that the majority of all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc


Probably is a word used in opinions. By what standard do you judge these women as unusual?

Allow me to reiterate; if my W is (and I suspect the other ladies here) labeled extraordinary; I gladly accept the honor on her behalf. :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog

Once she spits you out, you and the rest of your stuff are next.


----------



## gmabcd

janesmith said:


> my husband gets blowjobs when ever he wants them as often as he wants them unsolicited, he never has to ask, because he doesnt insist on cumming in my mouth, which i find vomitous to say the least.


agree 100 percent I enjoy giving them but rather he come inside me!!!!!!
Dont
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT

*all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc

The reality is probably that those women are in the minority and that most women are very "vanilla" in bed. *

Hmmmm..... this is me, and I always thought I was vanilla.... because I haven't done anything I'd consider risque!


----------



## rotor

Brian. said:


> What women here say is hardly a representation of what most women think.
> 
> The women here are _probably_ more sexual than most, otherwise they wouldn't write about sex on a forum such as this.
> 
> Most women in real life, probably do not swallow cum or have as much of a sex drive as their man. And thats why they probably dont write about it either.
> 
> If reading what women do in bed on internet forums about sex was an accurate representation of what women do in bed in real life... then you would think that the majority of all women love sex, gives blowjobs, swallows cum, likes anal sex and etc etc
> 
> The reality is probably that those women are in the minority and that most women are very "vanilla" in bed.


FWIW, I happen to be a very experienced forum owner/admin and server operator for multiple forums. I have been doing forums for over 10 years now. I can assure you that forums are a very accurate representation of the good bad and the ugly of the real world.

BTW to answer the OP's question, Mrs. rotor has always done CIM BJ's and I have never had to ask her to do it. She just has awesome skillz in that department. :smthumbup:

Regards,

rotor


----------



## FirstYearDown

Brian is clearly very young and inexperienced.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

WadeWilson said:


> And I was raised in a predominantly female family, and what my cousins told me is this...
> "If she don't get down like a freak wit you, it's probably because she don't like and trust you, but the guy she does she will."





HurtinginTN said:


> I had been with girls before her that did swallow, eagerly. Perhaps this is simply a litmus test. If she does, she is really into you. If she doesn't, she is not so into you.


Regarding these 2 comments, I just want to say, this may be true in many cases but NOT ALL, some women could just be VERY inhibited, struggle with oral sex is "dirty" thoughts = sexually repressed . This was MY issue for many many years, it had absolutely NOTHING to do with not trusting my husband or loving him "enough" , or even being "turned on" as if -had I been with another my "head giving" would have come easily. 

I needed to overcome my good girl /purity / my flesh is sinful beliefs & allow myself some wings of "Yes, PLeasure of this sort IS normal , is Godly, IS beautiful and loving to engage in. 


I used to accually THINK like Brian described here - and so did my husband because although he would have LOVED IT -he felt selfish for asking & he NEVER DID!


Brian. said:


> I suppose. But cumming in the mouth is not exactly a common practise among normal couples.
> 
> I try to look at it from a womans perspective, it _is_ a pretty degrading act. It's not something that I would ask for.
> 
> It would probably be nice to do though, but it's a pretty selfish thing to want from a wife.
> 
> 
> If I happened to get into bed with the local town **** then maybe I'd suggest it, but not with a wife or a girlfriend or anything like that.


For me BACK THEN, oral sex was Pornish, worldly, and yeah, not what normal couples did. We were YOUNG, completely uneducated, also both inexperienced. He did go down on me, I guess he didn't see it dirty enough, I am sure it was the Testosterone leading, and I remember thinking the whole time (even though it felt amazing)..."how can he stand this, Ewwww, I just couldn't get past the dirtiness- my head wouldn't let me- & this pretty much put a fork in my "letting go" and just enjoying the sheer pleasure of it . I pushed him away many times. 

Those days are gone!


----------



## marriedguy

My wife takes it in the mouth..after reading here I've gotta appreciate that alot..cuz wow..even on an
Internet sex forum woman talk negatively towars oral sex..crazy, 
Not sayin my wife loves it..but the times she does it she accepts my sperm in her mouth..of course she
Runs to the bathroom to spit it out, but..she does alot more than probably most woman do..

I have tasted my own cum many times and can't figure out what is so gross about it..
Guess I'm weird or something..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## randomtxguy

Wife would rather swallow it than have it on her. She actually refuses oral sex every time I offer. It's slimy and too nasty for her. Too bad though, I miss the experience....

Digging back into the old files, I've had oral from 3 women, and all 3 went the whole way.

I'm 26 btw.


----------



## SockPuppet

Married10+ said:


> I know that this is such a double standard, because us ladies are continually wet when our men go down on us, but still there is just something alarming at the thought of a big, gusher coming our way! It's just too much, I can't wrap my head around it! I honestly don't even think that the girls in the Porno's like it!


Some chicks dig it, some dont. No different in the porno industry where these girls are getting paid $1000+: some enjoy it, some fake enjoying it, and some... some girls make the gag real (pun intended).

For the record, Wifey does it on occasion. I never ask for it, but its a nice treat. Very manly feeling having the wife finish like that, though.


----------



## Nikki1023

Be a cook in the kitchen, a lady on the streets and a W***E in the bedroom. 
My advice for the day haha. Hope it made someone else laugh as much as it did me.


----------



## SockPuppet

Nikki1023 said:


> Be a cook in the kitchen, a lady on the streets and a W***E in the bedroom.
> My advice for the day haha. Hope it made someone else laugh as much as it did me.


reminds me of the penny jar I keep by my bed


----------



## Nikki1023

i dont get it..sorry. in slow mode today.


----------



## Nikki1023

what? Are you saying guys like Bjs cause they dont get sex?


----------



## Mrs. T

Amplexor said:


> A couple of posts in this thread have been deleted for graphic descriptions. Please check the Sex in Marriage guidelines. If your post was deleted, not to worry. No infractions were issued. Just try to keep it clean.
> 
> FTR, Mrs. Amp partakes to completion. Has for over 25 years. Amp is happy.


 :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl

FirstYearDown said:


> Brian is clearly very young and inexperienced.


No, just seems a little bitter and hasn't been hanging around with the right women.


----------



## Mrs. T

marriedguy said:


> I have tasted my own cum many times and can't figure out what is so gross about it..
> Guess I'm weird or something..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not weird, just unusual. Myself, I enjoy finishing what I started...every time. And I actually get a little turned on when he is tasting himself on my lips and I am tasting myself on his. It's hard to get more intimate than that.


----------



## Mrs. T

Brian. said:


> The reality is probably that those women are in the minority and that most women are very "vanilla" in bed.


 
Bummer...I'm thinking more in the line of "spiced rum"...I'll have to ask Mr. T.


----------



## Nikki1023

Yeah totally not getting it either. I thought the things me and my husband did in bed..were..um..what people do when theyre having sex. Slowly finding out thats not the case.


----------



## Mrs. T

Runs like Dog said:


> Once she spits you out, you and the rest of your stuff are next.


RLD...:rofl:. If we weren't both married I think I'd be in love...


----------



## SockPuppet

Nikki1023 said:


> Be a cook in the kitchen, a lady on the streets and a W***E in the bedroom.
> My advice for the day haha. Hope it made someone else laugh as much as it did me.





SockPuppet said:


> reminds me of the penny jar I keep by my bed





Nikki1023 said:


> i dont get it..sorry. in slow mode today.


pennies to pay my bedroom w***e 



Nikki1023 said:


> Yeah totally not getting it either. I thought the things me and my husband did in bed..were..um..what people do when theyre having sex. Slowly finding out thats not the case.


:rofl: 

Without getting too graphic, can you be a little more graphic? I wanna know what these "things" are.


----------



## Nikki1023

haha love it!!! 
Sure thing: I always thought..biting, smacking, punching, choking..was pretty standard. As for how it all plays out, use your imagination. 
why are you rolling on the floor laughing at that? haha


----------



## SockPuppet

When I originally pictured it, I just thought of you and your husband laying in bed with the lights on staring up at the ceiling, "is it in yet?"


Totally the oppsite of rough sex. Good for you!


----------



## Nikki1023

well..it hasnt been in for a long time. Hes in Japan..and I just found out he kissed another woman. So who knows if itll ever be in again...haha . Atleast I can make a joke about it now. 

Wait, everyhting I said is the opposite of rought sex, or what you originally imagined? Is it what epople usually do or not? The first time I told him to choke me, he was like.."what?" with a really concerned face..haha I dunno.


----------



## SockPuppet

the opposite of my silly imagination. 

What you enjoy during sack time is quite common. The #1 Female fantasy is being dominated... at least according to the internet. Whats uncommon is how the two of you act it out. Sounds incredibly physical, which is odd to me. My understanding of the domination theme is primarily about being forced into sexual activity as opposed to physical violence ie. hitting, smacking, biting, etc.

But the way you describe it sounds like very rough sex. Very animalistic. I likey.


----------



## SockPuppet

Mrs. T said:


> Not weird, just unusual. Myself, I enjoy finishing what I started...every time. And *I actually get a little turned on when he is tasting himself on my lips* and I am tasting myself on his. It's hard to get more intimate than that.


*I officially know three people who have done this, so it must be normal!!!*

One of my ex's biggest fantasies was to french kiss right after ejaculating in her mouth. I never did give in. One of the few subjects I feel is slightly tabboo.

Do many women enjoy this type of thing though?


----------



## Nikki1023

SockPuppet said:


> the opposite of my silly imagination.
> 
> What you enjoy during sack time is quite common. The #1 Female fantasy is being dominated... at least according to the internet. Whats uncommon is how the two of you act it out. Sounds incredibly physical, which is odd to me. My understanding of the domination theme is primarily about being forced into sexual activity as opposed to physical violence ie. hitting, smacking, biting, etc.
> 
> But the way you describe it sounds like very rough sex. Very animalistic. I likey.


Yea..bruises..black eyes..teeth marks. I guess thats what happens when both people want to be dominated and the dominator at the same time..haha. Yeah..all those adjectives happen during the act itself..before hand its more gentle. Guess it is kinda weird.


----------



## SockPuppet

....Nikki, I say this because I care, do you have a history of sexual abuse? I am not insinuating that this type of behaviour has to stem from abuse. It would be good to hear otherwise, in fact.

And, also, before we get this thread closed for hijacking:

Is it a turn on for "lots" of women to taste their vaginal juices and have the male taste his spunk?


----------



## Nikki1023

I have never been sexually abused. Thanks for the concern though. Pain is pleasure..the scratching and biting enhances everyhting. 

Hahaa, I dont turn my face is he goes to kiss me after hes down there..and he dosent turn his. hope that answers ure question


----------



## that_girl

It is common for me and my husband to be having intercourse and then for him to put it in my mouth. I don't mind my taste.

I do like to be warned before he shoots though...just to make sure I keep him towards the back of my throat.


----------



## SockPuppet

My wife doesnt mind the taste of her on me as well. I just wonder if male aversion to tasting himself is homophobic or if there may be other creatures to blame.

I doubt biology has anything to do with it, otherwise women wouldnt do it either.


----------



## PBear

I've go down on my GF after I've cum in her, and it's not the end of the world. Don't think I'd order it on ice cream or anything, but whatever. And she likes the taste of herself and both of us on me. I guess we're equal opportunity... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roymcavoy

Married10+ said:


> I know that this is such a double standard, because us ladies are continually wet when our men go down on us, but still there is just something alarming at the thought of a big, gusher coming our way! It's just too much, I can't wrap my head around it! I honestly don't even think that the girls in the Porno's like it!


Thank you, Married10+!

I knew there HAD to be other women like my wife, who have a strong aversion to tasting the "gusher." Maybe I'm missing out on something great...but, I really don't mind it when she pulls out and lets me go on her chest.


----------



## Mrs. T

SockPuppet said:


> *I officially know three people who have done this, so it must be normal!!!*
> 
> One of my ex's biggest fantasies was to french kiss right after ejaculating in her mouth. I never did give in. One of the few subjects I feel is slightly tabboo.
> 
> Do many women enjoy this type of thing though?


SockPuppet...why tabboo?? I'm just curious why men have such an aversion to it? If the male ejaculate is so offensive why are women subjected to it? From this thread its obviuos that men are wishing more women would do it...


----------



## Enchantment

I still say - to each their own.

If you like it - great. Do it.

If you don't like it - great. Find something you both like to do.

Just don't obsess about it so much.

What others do, don't do, like, don't like should not have so much influence on the unique relationship you have with your spouse.


----------



## SockPuppet

Mrs. T said:


> SockPuppet...why tabboo?? I'm just curious why men have such an aversion to it? If the male ejaculate is so offensive why are women subjected to it? From this thread its obviuos that men are wishing more women would do it...


Its hot, it looks hot.... its hot.

I could go on and on about why oral sex and the "money shot" are the best things in life,but I wont. Just trust that all of us men are the same and we all love oral sex.

As long as your intentions arent evil, I dont see the problem with doing this type of thing to women. I personally find it to be a dominating act, albiet a respectful one.

And lastly, I dont know why men avoid it. But a few people have mentioned that they dont, so I dont know anymore. Maybe I am a little homophobic.


----------



## IanIronwood

tacoma said:


> There`s a statistic my wife will find interesting.
> 
> You have a link to that survey?


LOL! Wish I did, but that's in another department, and my NDA prohibits revealing any such raw data without prior expressed written approval -- it's a legal and marketing thing. One of my lunch buddies is the number cruncher, though, and we both find raw data on sexuality fascinating, so when something cool like that comes up he shares.

My wife wanted to see the raw data, too.


----------



## IanIronwood

janesmith said:


> sigh, a woman swallowing is not an indication of how much she is into you. Im VERY into my husband. For every man who wants his wife to swallow cum, which tastes like warm salty snot, they should have a sip first.
> 
> I guess you can have regular blowjobs or insist on cuming in her mouth and have to fight for them. I wonder how many women's aversion to give oral sex to their men is because they have had men in their lives insist on this.


Likewise, I'm curious as to how many men's infidelities stem from their wive's unwillingness to indulge in this potentially distasteful but obviously extremely important (to men, at least) act? I know of three, myself. To some me, fellatio and its accompanying flourishes can be profoundly important -- enough so that they would risk their lives, their wives, their families and their careers for it. One friend of mine ended an otherwise-promising six-year relationship with a woman over the issue, when she started bugging him about a ring and he stated flatly that he wouldn't marry a woman who wouldn't indulge him that way. She was stubborn and thought he'd come around. He moved on to a woman eight years younger and married six months after they met. And his ex _still_ can't wrap her mind around the idea that this could be important enough to a man to leave a relationship over.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

IanIronwood said:


> Likewise, I'm curious as to how many men's infidelities stem from their wive's unwillingness to indulge in this potentially distasteful but obviously extremely important (to men, at least) act? I know of three, myself. To some me, fellatio and its accompanying flourishes can be profoundly important -- enough so that they would risk their lives, their wives, their families and their careers for it. One friend of mine ended an otherwise-promising six-year relationship with a woman over the issue, when she started bugging him about a ring and he stated flatly that he wouldn't marry a woman who wouldn't indulge him that way. She was stubborn and thought he'd come around. He moved on to a woman eight years younger and married six months after they met. And his ex _still_ can't wrap her mind around the idea that this could be important enough to a man to leave a relationship over.


If a man ends his marriage/career/family/life over the fact that his wife won't swallow, well then she is better off without him.


----------



## IanIronwood

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If a man ends his marriage/career/family/life over the fact that his wife won't swallow, well then she is better off without him.


And if a woman wouldn't consider saving her relationship by indulging her husband in such a small but important way, then he's likely better off without her.


----------



## that_girl

IanIronwood said:


> And if a woman wouldn't consider saving her relationship by indulging her husband in such a small but important way, then he's likely better off without her.


It's not a small thing.

It takes a ton of mental peptalks. It is not pleasant when it's unexpected. 

I don't expect my husband to do the same for me. He does sometimes, but I wouldn't throw a big baby fit if he said he didn't like it.


----------



## kelevra

janesmith said:


> sigh, a woman swallowing is not an indication of how much she is into you. Im VERY into my husband. For every man who wants his wife to swallow cum, which tastes like warm salty snot, they should have a sip first.
> 
> I guess you can have regular blowjobs or insist on cuming in her mouth and have to fight for them. I wonder how many women's aversion to give oral sex to their men is because they have had men in their lives insist on this.


Does he go down on you ? And if he has he's definetly tasting you babe. 
My W and I .... she's tasted herself for me on her fingers and from my lips, me I've tasted myself on her lips and tongue. If I show her my pre-cum and get some on my finger and lick it she loves it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

IanIronwood said:


> And if a woman wouldn't consider saving her relationship by indulging her husband in such a small but important way, then he's likely better off without her.


Some people hate it. Nobody should be forced to do something they hate but I guess that doesn't matter.
Glad I'm not married to a guy who would kill himself over not getting a bj the way he wanted. Ridiculous.


----------



## that_girl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Some people hate it. Nobody should be forced to do something they hate but I guess that doesn't matter.
> Glad I'm not married to a guy who would kill himself over not getting a bj the way he wanted. Ridiculous.


:iagree:


----------



## IanIronwood

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Some people hate it. Nobody should be forced to do something they hate but I guess that doesn't matter.
> Glad I'm not married to a guy who would kill himself over not getting a bj the way he wanted. Ridiculous.


Kill himself? Maybe not. Cheat on his wife because she won't consider doing it? It happens. A lot. 

You might consider it ridiculous, but there are plenty of similar issues that many women have that (to men) seem hopelessly ridiculous, yet are concrete deal-breakers in a relationship. 

And as far as being forced into doing something you hate . . . well, I think all husbands have been in that position at least a few times in their marriages, and some have been in that position a few times _every day_ . . . but most of us deal with it and indulge our wives anyway.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

IanIronwood said:


> Kill himself? Maybe not. Cheat on his wife because she won't consider doing it? It happens. A lot.
> 
> You might consider it ridiculous, but there are plenty of similar issues that many women have that (to men) seem hopelessly ridiculous, yet are concrete deal-breakers in a relationship.
> 
> And as far as being forced into doing something you hate . . . well, I think all husbands have been in that position at least a few times in their marriages, and some have been in that position a few times _every day_ . . . but most of us deal with it and indulge our wives anyway.


You wrote kill himself. So he cheats on his wife because she won't swallow? Yeah, she's better off leaving. Put it to you this way, what if there was something she wanted done and he was repulsed by the thought, would she be justified to cheat/divorce/wreck her career/family/kill herself?
It's absolutely ridiculous and we don't all get what we want. It's called compromise.


----------



## IanIronwood

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You wrote kill himself. So he cheats on his wife because she won't swallow? Yeah, she's better off leaving. Put it to you this way, what if there was something she wanted done and he was repulsed by the thought, would she be justified to cheat/divorce/wreck her career/family/kill herself?
> It's absolutely ridiculous and we don't all get what we want. It's called compromise.


I'd argue that compromise works best when both parties acknowledge the value of an issue according to their perspective, and agree to respect that perspective. For instance, when a husband tells his wife, "Hey, this is really important to me, and it's important enough so that I've considered infidelity," and a woman replies with "That's disgusting, and I'd never consider such a filthy practice, you must not love or respect me if you want me to do that," where is the room for compromise? That's what led one friend of mine to do it. Now he does it a lot, but hasn't discussed it with his wife for years because of her attitude on the subject. It's only a matter of time before he leaves her, and while this isn't their only issue now, for years it was really their only issue. So I suppose his oral infidelity is the compromise?

I'm curious: if a man didn't receive fellatio from his wife and the "compromise" is that he wants it and she won't do it, _period_, then is he in turn entitled to unilaterally "compromise" on _another _issue with the same unyielding way? Say, letting her mother move in with them, or performing cunnilingus, or giving her more non-sexual physical affection than he's comfortable doing?


----------



## Deejo

Have never been with a partner that didn't 'finish'.

Only one pulled the bait and switch after a time.

'Know thy self.'

If you don't like performing oral sex, I have no intention of forcing you to. I also have no intention of investing in the relationship any further.


----------



## Enchantment

IanIronwood said:


> I'd argue that compromise works best when both parties acknowledge the value of an issue according to their perspective, and agree to respect that perspective. For instance, when a husband tells his wife, "Hey, this is really important to me, and it's important enough so that I've considered infidelity," and a woman replies with "That's disgusting, and I'd never consider such a filthy practice, you must not love or respect me if you want me to do that," where is the room for compromise? That's what led one friend of mine to do it. Now he does it a lot, but hasn't discussed it with his wife for years because of her attitude on the subject. It's only a matter of time before he leaves her, and while this isn't their only issue now, for years it was really their only issue. So I suppose his oral infidelity is the compromise?


This couple obviously has a lot more problems than just a sexual incompatability that needs to be worked out.

Because if you're in a relationship where there's mutual trust, respect, and love - it actually becomes a moot point. The one pushing for it will let it go, and a lot of times, ironically, the one resisting may also let go - of their inhibitions.

It's when it is simply expected and then boundaries are pushed before the other is allowed to give freely where problems begin - and often an aversion to the act begins.

Again, don't hang your whole marriage on a single act. And if that act is somehow representative to you of your mate's utter devotion and love for you, then maybe you need to rethink what love and devotion really is. Because it goes much beyond just that one thing.


----------



## kelevra

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You wrote kill himself. So he cheats on his wife because she won't swallow? Yeah, she's better off leaving. Put it to you this way, what if there was something she wanted done and he was repulsed by the thought, would she be justified to cheat/divorce/wreck her career/family/kill herself?
> It's absolutely ridiculous and we don't all get what we want. It's called compromise.


So far NO women has ever asked me to do anything that "repulsed" me and if she did and it was my wife and she really had to have it I'd suck it up because I love her and want to please her just as SHE would do the same for me. It's not just the physical act, many women don't understand this. It's unconditional love for each other...selfless.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

IanIronwood said:


> I'd argue that compromise works best when both parties acknowledge the value of an issue according to their perspective, and agree to respect that perspective. For instance, when a husband tells his wife, "Hey, this is really important to me, and it's important enough so that I've considered infidelity," and a woman replies with "That's disgusting, and I'd never consider such a filthy practice, you must not love or respect me if you want me to do that," where is the room for compromise? That's what led one friend of mine to do it. Now he does it a lot, but hasn't discussed it with his wife for years because of her attitude on the subject. It's only a matter of time before he leaves her, and while this isn't their only issue now, for years it was really their only issue. So I suppose his oral infidelity is the compromise?
> 
> I'm curious: if a man didn't receive fellatio from his wife and the "compromise" is that he wants it and she won't do it, _period_, then is he in turn entitled to unilaterally "compromise" on _another _issue with the same unyielding way? Say, letting her mother move in with them, or performing cunnilingus, or giving her more non-sexual physical affection than he's comfortable doing?


I have no clue where you perceived me saying no blowjobs. I never said that. I said some women don't like a man finishing in their mouths. Guy wants a blowjob, woman wants to give blowjob, guy wants to cum in mouth, woman doesn't. Guy still gets blowjob and finishes somewhere else. There's your compromise. 
Wrecking your career or committing suicide over that seems a tad overly dramatic, don't you think? Cheating because she won't swallow is nothing more than an excuse he used to cheat because he wanted to. He would have cheated anyways.


----------



## Mrs. T

kelevra said:


> So far NO women has ever asked me to do anything that "repulsed" me and if she did and it was my wife and she really had to have it I'd suck it up because I love her and want to please her just as SHE would do the same for me. It's not just the physical act, many women don't understand this. It's unconditional love for each other...selfless.


I "get it"...semen is not my favorite flavor but I don't find it repulsive either. I don't even think about it, I just think about how he is feeling at the time. Just knowing that I am able to provide one of my husbands "ultimate pleasures" is a wonderful feeling for me. I won't get graphic but we are so in tune to each other that i can tell about 20-30 seconds before he is going to cum...and then its game on, I give a little extra effort and :smthumbup:...


----------



## Sawney Beane

IanIronwood said:


> I'm curious: if a man didn't receive fellatio from his wife and the "compromise" is that he wants it and she won't do it, _period_, then is he in turn entitled to unilaterally "compromise" on _another _issue with the same unyielding way? Say, letting her mother move in with them, or performing cunnilingus, or giving her more non-sexual physical affection than he's comfortable doing?


I would say, yes, both parties are absolutely free to say that there are things they won't do no matter how much the other wants them. I'd guess that most couples have a one or two of things like this. They accept that balance of the relationship outweighs this particular negative.

That said, I guess there are things that do represent a total deal breaker, but probably not that many. I suspect the problems really start not when it's one thing, or two things, but a few, and a few becomes several, and several becomes loads, and eventually you get to the stage where there is so little that either partner is willing to do for the other that all that's left is a cold war.

Oh, and for the record, Mrs SB does let CIM, provided I'm polite enough to give plenty of warning and don't thrust too hard / deep.


----------



## that_girl

Also, things change over time. 

Men, please stay clean and fresh down there. Really scrub it once a day. SCRUB. I can handle that...even if it's hours later.

Also, be mindful of your diet. Garlic and onions make semen taste HORRIFIC. An ex of mine always tasted like chewed up aspirin *gag*...and it was from all the garlic he consumed.


----------



## Sawney Beane

that_girl said:


> Also, things change over time.


If by this you essentially mean "I used to do (x) but for whatever reason, I now don't want to, and you'll just have to accept it", that's fine, but remember that this is a very, very, two-edged sword. What I said about the way a couple of things becomes a few, a few things becomes several, several becomes loads? That's probably how it starts.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If a man ends his marriage/career/family/life over the fact that his wife won't swallow, well then she is better off without him.


:iagree::iagree:

I am appalled at some of the posts on here. How can men enjoy sexual acts that their partners are reluctant to participate in? I will never understand that, because I think that *both *spouses should get some enjoyment out of being intimate. 

I could see a man leaving/cheating because his wife constantly refuses sex, but to use not swallowing as a reason to cheat? Pathetic and selfish.


----------



## Sawney Beane

FirstYearDown said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> 
> I am appalled at some of the posts on here. How can men enjoy sexual acts that their partners are reluctant to participate in? I will never understand that, because I think that *both *spouses should get some enjoyment out of being intimate.


The problem seems to be that for some couples there are so few things that are mutually agreeable...



> I could see a man leaving/cheating because his wife constantly refuses sex, but to use not swallowing as a reason to cheat? Pathetic and selfish.


I suppose this is a continuum. At one end, refusing any sexual activity constantly, at the other end refusing nothing. Most people of both sexes are going to find that there's a point that they won't accept the other partner saying no to without consequences. Whether it's swallowing, oral of any sort, certain positions, lights on or whatever.


----------



## Pandakiss

wow..from CIM into snowballing to money shots..

well, i like snowballing...i dont like money shots..it gets everywhere...but i have done all these things with my husband.

he is alpha, and he wants bj's when he wants, and its his deal breaker. its his intamacy, and he just likes them. its not my fav thing in the whole wide world....

i dont like the taste, but thats ok, because i like him, and he likes me. he does things i like all the time...whats 20-40 mins out of my week to do something he likes.

i was ok with the deal breaker, and i have deal breakers too. just because it seems small peanuts compare to life..remember: someones petty prob, is someone elses major.

if i didnt want kids, and i married a guy who did...i would be in the wrong, because i knew i didnt want any kids. is it wrong for him to leave me for another who wanted what he wanted.

its not about swallowing, or money shots, or snowballing, or tossed salad...its about love and you want this person to just be pervey for you and only you.

you want your chick to be into you and she wants you to be into her with the same love compassion and understanding. if there is trust then anything is poss. 

certain acts take on a negative vibe if it is met without love/respect for your self and the other person.


----------



## janesmith

IanIronwood said:


> Likewise, I'm curious as to how many men's infidelities stem from their wive's unwillingness to indulge in this potentially distasteful but obviously extremely important (to men, at least) act? I know of three, myself. To some me, fellatio and its accompanying flourishes can be profoundly important -- enough so that they would risk their lives, their wives, their families and their careers for it. One friend of mine ended an otherwise-promising six-year relationship with a woman over the issue, when she started bugging him about a ring and he stated flatly that he wouldn't marry a woman who wouldn't indulge him that way. She was stubborn and thought he'd come around. He moved on to a woman eight years younger and married six months after they met. And his ex _still_ can't wrap her mind around the idea that this could be important enough to a man to leave a relationship over.


I think people should have what they want within reason. I can understand how a woman not swallowing would be a deal breaker for a man and a man insisting on cumming in her mouth would be a deal breaker for a woman. I understand deal breakers like that. I wouldnt consider a man if he didnt eat. Im not knocking anyone. Then dont marry someone who cant provide something so essential to ones happiness and then proceed to browbeat them about it for the next 15 years. 

My advice to the ladies is to be honest with yourself and the men in your life. Dont start swallowing cum if your know for a fact you arent going to be keeping that up. Dont agree to your mates sexual request if you have any doubt in your mind, you may find it repulsive and then refuse to do it again because you will.never.hear.the.end.of.it. When you do that people arent inclined to stretch their sexual limits if you dont accept it when they dont want to do something.


I couldnt enjoy any sexual act that my husband found reprehensible. Why? because I love him and respect his bounderies. It amazes me that the complaint isnt that your arent getting your d*cks sucked but its that you cant finish in her MOUTH. Not swallowing cum is a justification for cheating? lmao I.Cant


----------



## janesmith

kelevra said:


> Does he go down on you ? And if he has he's definetly tasting you babe.
> My W and I .... she's tasted herself for me on her fingers and from my lips, me I've tasted myself on her lips and tongue. If I show her my pre-cum and get some on my finger and lick it she loves it.



My husband goes down on me every time we have sex and is indeed a wondrous thing. He will often kiss me right after. Now THATS hot.:smthumbup: However what is NOT hot TO ME is having him finish in my mouth. It tarnishes the enjoyment I get from giving him oral treats. If I stopped doing it because he insisted on doing something that I thought was repulsive, then he wouldnt get oral treats and that would be a tragedy for both of us.

I think it is a beautiful that you like to see this and your wife enjoys it as well. Do you see the difference though? Both you and your wife enjoy what you describe.


----------



## SunnyT

Personally, I don't understand how one partner would not oblige the other partner in any sex act as long as it isn't painful, or totally degrading.... if something is kind of icky, well that's just one of those suck it up things....(ha!) that you do to please your lover, because it's ALL messy and sexy and mutual and wonderful. 

I don't "GET" the whole cum on her face thing, but it doesn't hurt...

And... I think running to spit it out, or somehow politely spitting it out is weirder...I'd be a bit offended if he spit out or was obviously repulsed by my stuff....


----------



## Zzyzx

that_girl said:


> Also, be mindful of your diet. Garlic and onions make semen taste HORRIFIC. An ex of mine always tasted like chewed up aspirin *gag*...and it was from all the garlic he consumed.


I'm sure some experienced women can tell what their man had for lunch...

I would recommend guys try drinking pineapple juice if their SO tells them they don't taste good and that's making her not want to go that far.


----------



## that_girl

Sawney Beane said:


> If by this you essentially mean "I used to do (x) but for whatever reason, I now don't want to, and you'll just have to accept it", that's fine, but remember that this is a very, very, two-edged sword. What I said about the way a couple of things becomes a few, a few things becomes several, several becomes loads? That's probably how it starts.


Just ebbs and flows of life.

Swallow, not swallow...in this house it's not expected either way. If it happens, awesome. If I pull back before he shoots, awesome. I get it all over my hands and then finger paint my body with it. No harm, no foul.


----------



## randomtxguy

Wow, this thread got heavy quick! 

A couple of observations:

1.) If you're still getting a BJ, but don't get to finish in her mouth, isn't that still a good day?

2.) If you can't survive without being able to finish in her mouth, why didn't you bring it up before you got married?

3.) What happened to the try everything once policy?

4.) Does it really taste that bad? Never had the nerve to try mine, but have to admit I'm curious to see how the other half lives.


----------



## MissLayla1986

I don't really like doing this. Thankfully, my husband isn't really into it; he prefers finishing on my boobs. But on the rare occasion that he does want to cum in my mouth, I usually oblige.


----------



## Sawney Beane

that_girl said:


> Just ebbs and flows of life.
> 
> Swallow, not swallow...in this house it's not expected either way. If it happens, awesome. If I pull back before he shoots, awesome. I get it all over my hands and then finger paint my body with it. No harm, no foul.


What you're describing is different from the "not until hell freezes" attitude we're discussing. What you have above is dynamic - ebb and flow, whilst what was being discussed is a static situation - never has, never will, deal with it. You're talking about what is (or should be) normal life. In the other case, both people have so many unbreakable boundaries there's nothing left to ebb and flow.


----------



## Elliott

To be totally frank. I've exploded in some ex-girlfriends mouthes in the past and I can't tell you how I stayed erect after seeing how they loved it. It's a masssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssive turn on. 

But some females I know say that it's to hot or to salty and how they can't stand it. That's why they give horrible blowjobs (from what their husbands tell me 

I think the women whom are not afraid of "it" give the best BJ's :iagree: because they know how to use the whole orgasm to their advantage. *The other women whom fear "it" like it's white lava* :rofl::lol: don't allow a guy that pleasure. 

man I'm on a roll tonight..:rofl::lol::smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl

Sawney Beane said:


> What you're describing is different from the "not until hell freezes" attitude we're discussing. What you have above is dynamic - ebb and flow, whilst what was being discussed is a static situation - never has, never will, deal with it. You're talking about what is (or should be) normal life. In the other case, both people have so many unbreakable boundaries there's nothing left to ebb and flow.


This is why talking about these things before marriage is beneficial and why I don't think 'saving' yourself until marriage is wise.

The bait and switch that some women do is wrong, yes. However, swallowing cum--- is it really that big of a deal? Geez.


----------



## Sawney Beane

that_girl said:


> This is why talking about these things before marriage is beneficial and why I don't think 'saving' yourself until marriage is wise.
> 
> The bait and switch that some women do is wrong, yes. However, swallowing cum--- is it really that big of a deal? Geez.


Exactly the same could be said over leaving toilet seats up...


----------



## FirstYearDown

The toilet seat thing doesn't bother me much at all. I _did _grow up with 3 brothers.


----------



## Sawney Beane

FirstYearDown said:


> The toilet seat thing doesn't bother me much at all. I _did _grow up with 3 brothers.


I rest my case

For some people some things are no big deal, to someone else the same thing is one stage above heresy


----------



## that_girl

FirstYearDown said:


> The toilet seat thing doesn't bother me much at all. I _did _grow up with 3 brothers.


Yea, I don't mind that either.


----------



## Wantsmore

For some reason oral for my wife is huge deal. She loves getting it, but denies it completely. She has no problem squirting all over me and what ever else is on the way, but gives all the excuses as to why she can't do it back.

A bj for me usually is the result of 30 min or more of asking, another 20-30 min of playing with it, then maybe 2 min of her actually having it in her mouth. More like an exaggerated hj really. 

Occasionally she will actually go from start to finish IF she is worked up enough. I have cum in her mouth and she has never complained, but she has never swallowed either, always immediately spits it out.


----------



## IanIronwood

Wantsmore said:


> For some reason oral for my wife is huge deal. She loves getting it, but denies it completely. She has no problem squirting all over me and what ever else is on the way, but gives all the excuses as to why she can't do it back.
> 
> A bj for me usually is the result of 30 min or more of asking, another 20-30 min of playing with it, then maybe 2 min of her actually having it in her mouth. More like an exaggerated hj really.
> 
> Occasionally she will actually go from start to finish IF she is worked up enough. I have cum in her mouth and she has never complained, but she has never swallowed either, always immediately spits it out.



Dude. Take the red pill.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Sounds about normal. The Queen needs to be serviced. The Queen does not service.


----------



## piqued

Well, I don't get BJs that often anymore, but in 20 years my wife has always swallowed. I never even asked, that's just how it was done from day one.

I guess that makes me a happy fella. :lol:


----------



## Nikki1023

Elliott said:


> To be totally frank. I've exploded in some ex-girlfriends mouthes in the past and I can't tell you how I stayed erect after seeing how they loved it. It's a masssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssive turn on.
> 
> But some females I know say that it's to hot or to salty and how they can't stand it. That's why they give horrible blowjobs (from what their husbands tell me
> 
> I think the women whom are not afraid of "it" give the best BJ's :iagree: because they know how to use the whole orgasm to their advantage. *The other women whom fear "it" like it's white lava* :rofl::lol: don't allow a guy that pleasure.
> 
> man I'm on a roll tonight..:rofl::lol::smthumbup:


hm. so are you saying, a woman showing excitement in the mans cum..whether or not its in her mouth.,.is the turn off turn on factor to a good bj?

cuz it dosent have to be in her mouth for it to be a good time..haha


----------



## Pandakiss

Runs like Dog said:


> Sounds about normal. The Queen needs to be serviced. The Queen does not service.




LOLLLL...that made me laugh.

but im the queen, and i do service quiet frequently. 

thats why im the queen on a pedestal.


----------



## dobieman0488

never happened, we pretty much prmarially use OS as foreplay to lead to sex


----------



## Elliott

Nikki1023 said:


> hm. so are you saying, a woman showing excitement in the mans cum..whether or not its in her mouth.,.is the turn off turn on factor to a good bj?
> 
> cuz it dosent have to be in her mouth for it to be a good time..haha


Yes it doesn't have to be in her mouth to be a good time. That is true, it's just when women have confidence and don't treat cum like white acid, it's a turn on. I've been told by some guys the wife/girlfriend has used that same cum as lubrication (or masturbated with his cum) before vaginal sex. Stuff like that make the sex more intense.


----------



## Nikki1023

Elliott said:


> Yes it doesn't have to be in her mouth to be a good time. That is true, it's just when women have confidence and don't treat cum like white acid, it's a turn on. I've been told by some guys the wife/girlfriend has used that same cum as lubrication (or masturbated with his cum) before vaginal sex. Stuff like that make the sex more intense.


Yea, def agree using it in the act intensifies the sex. I would think most people who do that are at a comfortable level with their sex partner though. I think the white acid reference your referring to is probably more of a one night stand type thing.


----------



## cent130130

that_girl said:


> lol This is me.


Haha, that_girl, you're my new standard for "wife of the year!" 
For me, not one time in 26 years of marriage (which I consider a significant bummer for me). She doesn't like the texture, and gags easily. I had a couple of girlfriends before my wife who were very into swallowing, so I know what it can feel like. It's another unfortunate side effect of premarital sexual experiences, all I can do now is to know what I'm not able to have.


----------



## Enchantment

cent130130 said:


> For me, not one time in 26 years of marriage (which I consider a significant bummer for me). She doesn't like the texture, and gags easily. I had a couple of girlfriends before my wife who were very into swallowing, so I know what it can feel like. It's another unfortunate side effect of premarital sexual experiences, all I can do now is to know what I'm not able to have.


Hi cent ~

There must be a reason why you married your wife and not those other swallowing girlfriends, yes? 

Maybe if you concentrated on those reasons and 'worked' those, you can find other enjoyable things to do together. Because regrets stink. They literally steal your today. Don't let them rob that from you. You can choose to let it go, and build something better and stronger.

_“Forget regret, or life is yours to miss.” ~ Jonathan Larson _ 

Best wishes.


----------



## bellamaxjoy

I love to let him finish in me, we usually stop before that so I can have some fun as well, but if that is what he wants, I can tell, and its no problem. I can always tell when its coming, with him, and always have been able to.~to me it is one of the most intimate and loving acts we can do for our spouse.


----------



## TallJeff

Whenever my wife blows me to completion, she always swallows.

We don't do that often, usually her jaw gets sore before I'm ready to cum so we finish other ways. But when it happens, she always swallows.

I'll never forget our 4th date when that's how she finished the BJ. I pulled her up, kissed her, and said "Mmm. You're a keeper."


----------



## that_girl

TallJeff said:


> I'll never forget our 4th date when that's how she finished the BJ. I pulled her up, kissed her, and said "Mmm. You're a keeper."


Way better than a solid personality and mental sanity LOLLL


----------



## TallJeff

that_girl said:


> Way better than a solid personality and mental sanity LOLLL


Thankfully she'd proven to have that too. But I'm a guy, I have priorities.


----------



## that_girl

I was the first person to be able to finish off my husband with a BJ.  just a little notch on my belt that I wanted to share LOL


----------



## Confused_and_bitter

H has his choice of where to finish. I like to swallow especially after he quit smoking(for real) the taste took a dramatic turn and I occasionally let him enjoy the visual of just a little bit drip out of the corner of my mouth LOL I did it once on accident and he kept telling me how hot that was. When I gave H a hand job way back when we were dating he came so hard he jumped out of the truck and told me that he needed a minute to process what just happened. I later asked him why and he said no one had ever made him cum that much/hard ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBG

Personally it's not for me. I will finish him to completion and let him go on my chest or wherever else he wants, but not in my face. I find that degrading. 

With that being said, when H and I were dating I went to give him a bj and he stopped me. He said that he didn't like them and I'd never have to give another if we stayed together. Well that triggered something in me and it became mu ultimate goal, lol! He said his exes were awful at it and they usually hurt him (he's well endowed) but I can't imagine other than biting and hard teeth scraping how you'd hurt someone. 

Needless to say, I met my goal and finished him to completion in mouth and all and I'm proud to say that he now LOVES them and requests them quite often! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret

Almostrecovered said:


> actually in porn it almost always ends up on the face or boobs
> 
> 
> you sound bitter
> 
> 
> and yes my wife will swallow but didn't used to (would let me come in her mouth and spit)


I always swallow unless he wants to cum on my face or boobs! I love it anywhere and everywhere. Being sexually free with each other is very liberating and shows him I totally accept him and all he wants to do to me.


----------



## Star

I do swallow but it's more for his benefit than mine, I'm not overly keen on the taste but I figure if it makes the experience more complete and enjoyable for him then I'll just suck it up (pun intended, Lol)

I want him to have the best time possible so I do it because I also enjoy seeing him having a good time and that kinda over rides the taste and makes it worth it.


----------



## chillymorn

FirstYearDown said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> 
> I am appalled at some of the posts on here. How can men enjoy sexual acts that their partners are reluctant to participate in? I will never understand that, because I think that *both *spouses should get some enjoyment out of being intimate.
> 
> I could see a man leaving/cheating because his wife constantly refuses sex, but to use not swallowing as a reason to cheat? Pathetic and selfish.


do you enjoy taking your man to your relitives house for x mass or other family functions. what if he said I just don't like going to thoese sort of things I feel uncomfortable and don't enjoy it. 

yet many women will whine and complain or withhold affection to get back so theres things that many women conjol their man to do even if they don't like it. 


another double standard.

i'm not refering to you specifficaly the way you worded your comment made me think of this example.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> do you enjoy taking your man to your relitives house for x mass or other family functions. what if he said I just don't like going to thoese sort of things I feel uncomfortable and don't enjoy it.
> 
> yet many women will whine and complain or withhold affection to get back so theres things that many women conjol their man to do even if they don't like it.
> 
> 
> another double standard.
> 
> i'm not refering to you specifficaly the way you worded your comment made me think of this example.


So anal sex on you would be okay even if you hated it and if you refused she has the right to cheat? Okay.
Double standard indeed.


----------



## chillymorn

women how don't care what their men want sexually run the risk of the man eventually leaving or cheating!

men who don't care what their women want emotionaly run the risk of them leaving or cheating .

its that simple.

compromise compromise compromise.

sounds good on the surface but in the end nobody is happy both side are slighted.and then resentment builds.


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So anal sex on you would be okay even if you hated it and if you refused she has the right to cheat? Okay.
> Double standard indeed.


well if I did it when we were dating and then after marriage all of the sudden said things change and I really don't like it anymore. then yes!


----------



## FrankKissel

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So anal sex on you would be okay even if you hated it and if you refused she has the right to cheat? Okay.
> Double standard indeed.


For some, anal sex can be very painful and cause injury, especially if not done correctly/safely.
To the best of my knowledge, no one has ever ended up bleeding for days, unable to sit or in an ER simply for ingesting semen.
Apples and oranges.

Nobody should be required or pressured into a sex act with which he or she is uncomfortable, but it's not acid, ladies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So anal sex on you would be okay even if you hated it and if you refused she has the right to cheat? Okay.
> Double standard indeed.


woud be tough because women don't have penises.:lol:

your analogy don't hold much water because women don't have penises and then they would be doing it with some sort of toy and too my knowledge they don't feel it either so the real turn on would be getting excited by tourting me.

that would be like me wanting to use a giant dildo on her just to get off being sadistic.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FrankKissel said:


> For some, anal sex can be very painful and cause injury, especially if not done correctly/safely.
> To the best of my knowledge, no one has ever ended up bleeding for days, unable to sit or in an ER simply for ingesting semen.
> Apples and oranges.
> 
> Nobody should be required or pressured into a sex act with which he or she is uncomfortable, but it's not acid, ladies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It isn't apples and oranges. Sure the outcome might be different but the context is the same. Why should anyone feel sexually pressured to do something they don't like? They shouldn't. Period.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> woud be tough because women don't have penises.:lol:
> 
> your analogy don't hold much water because women don't have penises and then they would be doing it with some sort of toy and too my knowledge they don't feel it either so the real turn on would be getting excited by tourting me.
> 
> that would be like me wanting to use a giant dildo on her just to get off being sadistic.


So they would use a dildo, what's your point? It's no less sadistic than telling a woman to do a sexual act she doesn't want to or you will cheat.


----------



## FrankKissel

Therealbrighteyes said:


> It isn't apples and oranges. Sure the outcome might be different but the context is the same. Why should anyone feel sexually pressured to do something they don't like? They shouldn't. Period.


Of course it's apples and oranges. One is a harmless, painless - though perhaps distasteful to some - act. The other is potentially very painful and injurious. You're being disingenuous if you claim they're alike. 

As far as the pressure thing, isn't that what I just said?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So they would use a dildo, what's your point? It's no less sadistic than telling a woman to do a sexual act she doesn't want to or you will cheat.


no different that telling your husband to do anything he dosen''t want to do and then have an emotional affair.because your NEEDS arn't eing met. 

sams same.

all I'm saying is if either spouce don't make an effort to meet eachother needs then theirs a risk of one leaving or cheating weather its an emotional affair or physical affair.

we see it all the time on here. 

some things are a deal breaker and thats that


----------



## chillymorn

FrankKissel said:


> Of course it's apples and oranges. One is a harmless, painless - though perhaps distasteful to some - act. The other is potentially very painful and injurious. You're being disingenuous if you claim they're alike.
> 
> As far as the pressure thing, isn't that what I just said?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she just like to argue. no rime or reason to it. if you don't take her opinion then she comes up with this argument.

someone must have pressured her to have anal sex too much!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> she just like to argue. no rime or reason to it. if you don't take her opinion then she comes up with this argument.
> 
> someone must have pressured her to have anal sex too much!


No, I like to state my belief that it doesn't matter if one activity is harmful or not, forcing someone to engage in something they don't like is wrong. Using threats is even worse.

Love how you assume I bow down to pressure.


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No, I like to state my belief that it doesn't matter if one activity is harmful or not, forcing someone to engage in something they don't like is wrong. Using threats is even worse.
> 
> Love how you assume I bow down to pressure.


noone is saying that you should pressure someone into doing something that they don't like.

at least I didn't say that and if you infered that then I don't know where you got it.

what I said is nevermind go back and read what I said your not worth the time!


----------



## square1

FrankKissel said:


> Of course it's apples and oranges. One is a harmless, painless - though perhaps distasteful to some - act. The other is potentially very painful and injurious. You're being disingenuous if you claim they're alike.
> 
> As far as the pressure thing, isn't that what I just said?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you ever given a bj? If not then you can't say its painless. Your neck and jaw can hurt pretty bad depending on the equipment size and length of time it is done. I know some women who cant do it longer than 5 mins cause their jaw locks up and the pain is horrible.

As for cumming in her mouth some have a bad gag reflex and can choke, is that harmless? I know one girl who gagged and bit her tongue. Granted that doesn't happen to every woman but it is possible and therefore can result in harm and pain.


----------



## speakingforsomemen

I am not sure most women really understand what a wonderful experience this is for a man. Say what you want, it is incredible. Most men can count on one hand how many women have let them do this. Be honest everyone, it is rare. What a shame, life is so short.


----------



## cent130130

Enchantment said:


> Hi cent ~
> 
> There must be a reason why you married your wife and not those other swallowing girlfriends, yes?
> 
> Maybe if you concentrated on those reasons and 'worked' those, you can find other enjoyable things to do together. Because regrets stink. They literally steal your today. Don't let them rob that from you. You can choose to let it go, and build something better and stronger.
> 
> _“Forget regret, or life is yours to miss.” ~ Jonathan Larson _
> 
> Best wishes.


Enchantment,
Your point is well made, and well taken, thank you for the reminder. My wife does indeed have many positive qualities on which I should ( and do most of the time) focus. I don't have as much regret as I do frustration. I don't think I really figured out that it wasn't going to go with my future wife much like it had with the 2 other women with whom I had fairly serious relationships, i.e. she would enjoy swallowing as much as the others. When I read comments such as those of that_girl, annagarret or star, it's hard not to wish that my wife looked at the situation similarly. At the end of the day, however, I really don't have much to complain about, and, as you have kindly pointed out, I should focus on the positives. It isn't as if the desire goes away, however. Thanks!


----------



## FrankKissel

square1 said:


> As for cumming in her mouth some have a bad gag reflex and can choke, is that harmless? I know one girl who gagged and bit her tongue. Granted that doesn't happen to every woman but it is possible and therefore can result in harm and pain.


You know, if I only could have convinced my mother that a gag reflex meant something was harmful, I could have avoided eating broccoli and cauliflower for years.
Are you seriously suggesting that because some people find it icky that means it's harmful? Look, it doesn't matter to me whether someone swallows or not, but let's cut out the silliness and redefining of words. Harm = injury (look it up). Nobody is injured by swallowing. Because something may be unpleasant to some doesn't mean it's harmful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1

FrankKissel said:


> You know, if I only could have convinced my mother that a gag reflex meant something was harmful, I could have avoided eating broccoli and cauliflower for years.
> Are you seriously suggesting that because some people find it icky that means it's harmful? Look, it doesn't matter to me whether someone swallows or not, but let's cut out the silliness and redefining of words. Harm = injury (look it up). Nobody is injured by swallowing. Because something may be unpleasant to some doesn't mean it's harmful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know harm=injury and the girl I know that did attempt to swallow gagged and bit her tongue hard enough for it to bleed for about an hour so thats not harm? 

I didn't say that it being icky its harmful at all. But for some women it can cause something harmful to happen like my example of gagging and biting your tongue. Gagging isn't really the harmful part but the reflex after that caused her to bit down on her tongue while she gagged was harmful. I had a bad gagging incident a few years ago during a surgery when they pulled the breathing tube out and i bit down so hard I bit through my tongue, had no feeling on the left side of my tongue for almost a year. So its the reflex the gagging causes that can cause harm. Doesn't happen in everyone but there are some that have this problem.

So is swallowing harmful and painful -to most no there is no harm or pain involved but for a select few there maybe a reaction that can cause harm and pain.

Same with anal sex harmful and painful-to most yes can be both but there are women at the other end of the spectrum that don't find it painful at all and rather enjoy it alot.


----------



## nice777guy

Larry55 said:


> For the longest time my wife said that if I wanted to cum in her mouth she has to see a guy cum in my mouth first. When she first said it I thought that she was kidding, but I found out that she wasn’t. One night when we had friends over she asked the other wife what she thought about her husband cumming in her mouth and she says no way. Then they turned to us and said that when they see the 2 of us swallow each other cum then they would. Several months later, without my friends or my knowledge our wives set up an evening for my friend and I put-up or shut-up. At first I wasn’t willing to have his **** in my mouth, but after a few minutes it felt natural like I was born to give BJs. It was long before I had him cumming, and I swallowed every last drop. Now our wives let us cum in their mouths, they still don’t like it. Often they ask if we are willing to help them out.


:rofl:

Seriously???


----------



## FrankKissel

square1 said:


> I know harm=injury and the girl I know that did attempt to swallow gagged and bit her tongue hard enough for it to bleed for about an hour so thats not harm?


I'd suggest you're fallaciously using an extreme and rare incident to prove a general point. 
I know a guy who slipped and injured himself while taking out the garbage. Should we then believe that taking out the garbage is harmful?
By your logic, yes. After all, someone was 'harmed' doing it. In fact, by the logic you7kre employing here, it would seem, few if any actions would not be harmful. People get hurt getting out of bed in the morning, showering, shaving, eating, etc. Seems there are few acts we can take by which a person can't be harmed. Biting one's tongue is child's play compared to the damage one can be caused during routine daily tasks. 

But let's be honest here: do you really believe that those that choose not to swallow (which is, after all, their choice) do so because they fear the potential harm?
Or do they not do it because they find it unpleasant?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

Larry55 said:


> The first time was several years ago and we have done it many times senses – don’t knock it until you have tried it


And I suppose you've since asked your wife for anal sex as well?


----------



## square1

FrankKissel said:


> I'd suggest you're fallaciously using an extreme and rare incident to prove a general point.
> I know a guy who slipped and injured himself while taking out the garbage. Should we then believe that taking out the garbage is harmful?
> By your logic, yes. After all, someone was 'harmed' doing it. In fact, by the logic you7kre employing here, it would seem, few if any actions would not be harmful. People get hurt getting out of bed in the morning, showering, shaving, eating, etc. Seems there are few acts we can take by which a person can't be harmed. Biting one's tongue is child's play compared to the damage one can be caused during routine daily tasks.
> 
> But let's be honest here: do you really believe that those that choose not to swallow (which is, after all, their choice) do so because they fear the potential harm?
> Or do they not do it because they find it unpleasant?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Personally I feel those that don't do it is because they find it unpleasant that is true and I never said women are running around fearing harm from it I was merely stating that there are indeed few people that have found it harmful for whatever reason. Stating that it is a harmless and painless completely is untrue, even if the majority of women find it to be harmless and painless, if there are few people that find harm in it. 

And yes daily tasks can be harmful on any given day that's very true no matter what you do there is risk. But it is what each individual considers to be an acceptable risk that will determine if that individual is willing to do the task/act. One bad experience can ruin something for a lifetime. My friend won't give her bf a bj anymore due to her experience she has a fear of him cumming without telling her so she can pull away. Its an extreme reaction I told her but its her choice.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

I think for me its a big turn on giving oral , no problem with going all the way.


----------



## worldwide

This is both sarcastic and something I truly believe. If there were an over the counter product that had the exact same properties but firmed stomaches, toned bodies, resulted in luxurious hair or eliminated wrinkles, it would be top selling product of all time and women wouldn't be able to digest enough of it.




FrankKissel said:


> I'd suggest you're fallaciously using an extreme and rare incident to prove a general point.
> I know a guy who slipped and injured himself while taking out the garbage. Should we then believe that taking out the garbage is harmful?
> By your logic, yes. After all, someone was 'harmed' doing it. In fact, by the logic you7kre employing here, it would seem, few if any actions would not be harmful. People get hurt getting out of bed in the morning, showering, shaving, eating, etc. Seems there are few acts we can take by which a person can't be harmed. Biting one's tongue is child's play compared to the damage one can be caused during routine daily tasks.
> 
> But let's be honest here: do you really believe that those that choose not to swallow (which is, after all, their choice) do so because they fear the potential harm?
> Or do they not do it because they find it unpleasant?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

worldwide said:


> This is both sarcastic and something I truly believe. If there were an over the counter product that had the exact same properties but firmed stomaches, toned bodies, resulted in luxurious hair or eliminated wrinkles, it would be top selling product of all time and women wouldn't be able to digest enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So women are the only ones who care about their looks? Well that explains Houston then.


----------



## speakingforsomemen

I think this is a very serious topic. Each of those millions of tiny little spermatozoas are a potential life force. Each one can possibly result in the next Babe Ruth, Johnny Carson, Albert Puhols, each one climax could result in a major city, minor if it were Phil;adelphia, but seriously. Dropping the little guys on the floor? Spitting them in a kleenex? Come on, if there not going to end up in reserviour A why not let them in by reservoir B? I just don't understand women. Do you all think men like to do this? Do you think they look forward to you sacrificing like this for them? Oh boy, I don't know a single man who would ever ask his wife to succomb to such a thing.


----------



## why1234

Okay, W speaking yes I feel if he is going to go down on me and taste my cum, then I am going to do the same, do I like the way it tastes no, but its just something I do for him. Might be a TMI but I usually let him cum wherever he wants. For those of you whose's W are kinda ugg.. about come in a nutural place first like tummy or breasts and then see if they will let you move to mouth.


----------



## EleGirl

speakingforsomemen said:


> I think this is a very serious topic. Each of those millions of tiny little spermatozoas are a potential life force. Each one can possibly result in the next Babe Ruth, Johnny Carson, Albert Puhols, each one climax could result in a major city, minor if it were Phil;adelphia, but seriously. Dropping the little guys on the floor? Spitting them in a kleenex? Come on, if there not going to end up in reserviour A why not let them in by reservoir B? I just don't understand women. Do you all think men like to do this? Do you think they look forward to you sacrificing like this for them? Oh boy, I don't know a single man who would ever ask his wife to succomb to such a thing.


Oh no canabalism!!! :rofl:


----------



## Randy52

With my previous wife, she performed oral strictly as foreplay, and seldom at that. However, she was OK with me preforming on her as a means to an end. She did let me ejaculate in her mouth once in 20 years of marriage and she gagged and nearly vomited. Fortunately, my current wife has no such hang-ups. From our 1st date thru 10 years of marriage, she has ALWAYS swallowed and I believe she honestly enjoys it.


----------



## I Know

speakingforsomemen said:


> I am not sure most women really understand what a wonderful experience this is for a man. Say what you want, it is incredible. Most men can count on one hand how many women have let them do this. Be honest everyone, it is rare. What a shame, life is so short.


:iagree: Exactly. I seriously do not understand womens objection to finishing a BJ in the mouth. Or even doing a BJ. 

If there is one thing that every man admires in another man's wife, it is that she will give BJ's. It is a point of pride and satisfaction with married men. "Wow, she does that? Wish my wife would". 

It's 5-10 minutes of work every week or so to make the H a very happy man. Why should this be such a big deal for wives? 

And really? some women are socialized to believe that only tramps do this? It's your husband for goodness sake.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I Know said:


> :iagree: Exactly. I seriously do not understand womens objection to finishing a BJ in the mouth. Or even doing a BJ.
> 
> If there is one thing that every man admires in another man's wife, it is that she will give BJ's. It is a point of pride and satisfaction with married men. "Wow, she does that? Wish my wife would".
> 
> It's 5-10 minutes of work every week or so to make the H a very happy man. Why should this be such a big deal for wives?
> 
> And really? some women are socialized to believe that only tramps do this? It's your husband for goodness sake.


Bragging to other men about what your wife will do in the bedroom may be the reason bj's are limited. Lordy.


----------



## SexyJ

Yes. I do whatever he wants, if he cums in my mouth I will swallow. I plan on giving him a MBJ tonight (mirror blow job) he loves to watch and if he cums in my mouth thats fine with me. I am happy to suck his ****.


----------



## SexyJ

Oh and pineapple juice makes the semen taste better and eating celery produces more cum.


----------



## lastradas

I honestly don't understand ( but I acknowledge that people have different views on that) what is so sexy about swallowing large quantities of other people's bodily fluids. 
I remember the first time I did it, I almost passed out because it was so disgusting, the consistency, the taste, simply everything. And I didn't even swallow it, I just let him come in my mouth and when he was done I ran to sink, spit it out and spent the next 5 minutes brushing my teeth...*very sexy* . Would I have liked to be able to do it to make him happy? Absolutely - but just the thought of having to do it would make me sick to my stomach and put into but into the mood of giving oral pleasure, let alone full intercourse.

I want to see the guy who would want to swallow an equal amount of women's secretion - and again: I am not talking about the regular wetness (comparable to a bit of pre-cum) when you get aroused but full loads of women's secretions. I'm sure there is some people who don't mind, but I am sure there is an equally large number of men who wouldn't do that.

I can understand having my feelings hurt if my partner was uncomfortable going down on me because of a little bit of pre-cum (or the equivalent for women) but I'd never want him to do anything that completely grosses him/her out to the point where sex would even become unenjoyable ...not worth it in the long run.


----------



## tacoma

lastradas said:


> I honestly don't understand ( but I acknowledge that people have different views on that) what is so sexy about swallowing large quantities of other people's bodily fluids.
> I remember the first time I did it, I almost passed out because it was so disgusting, the consistency, the taste, simply everything. And I didn't even swallow it, I just let him come in my mouth and when he was done I ran to sink, spit it out and spent the next 5 minutes brushing my teeth...*very sexy* . Would I have liked to be able to do it to make him happy? Absolutely - but just the thought of having to do it would make me sick to my stomach and put into but into the mood of giving oral pleasure, let alone full intercourse.
> 
> I want to see the guy who would want to swallow an equal amount of women's secretion - and again: I am not talking about the regular wetness (comparable to a bit of pre-cum) when you get aroused but full loads of women's secretions. I'm sure there is some people who don't mind, but I am sure there is an equally large number of men who wouldn't do that.
> 
> I can understand having my feelings hurt if my partner was uncomfortable going down on me because of a little bit of pre-cum (or the equivalent for women) but I'd never want him to do anything that completely grosses him/her out to the point where sex would even become unenjoyable ...not worth it in the long run.


Have you ever gone down on a woman?

Seriously? Have you?

Because if you`re doing it well it is no where near as nice, neat and tidy as you describe here.

Trust me, the tablespoon I ejaculate is less than her secretions during oral to completion...far less.

It`s the messiest thing I`ve ever done orally.

I wouldn`t have it any other way.


----------



## lastradas

tacoma said:


> Have you ever gone down on a woman?
> 
> Seriously? Have you?
> 
> Because if you`re doing it well it is no where near as nice, neat and tidy as you describe here.
> 
> Trust me, the tablespoon I ejaculate is less than her secretions during oral to completion...far less.
> 
> It`s the messiest thing I`ve ever done orally.
> 
> I wouldn`t have it any other way.


Nope, I have not .

And moreover, I can only compare my own bodily fluids to that of my partners. Given that I have never been told that, compared to other women, I have less )... I assume it's in the range of normal/average.
I am not saying that it is neat and tidy - not sure where you getting that from. But I am pretty sure -and again, just based on my own experience - that my amount is nowhere near to his loads (but our experiences seem to differ).

I realize that people like and don't like things and it's ok both ways. I really just think that it's ridicolous to say things along the lines of "if she doesn't want to swallow, she doesn't care about you"...people get turned on by different things and that's it.

I do believe that in a loving relationship you should do things for your partner that make him/her happy but aren't neccessary your preference but if just the plain thought of it makes you nauseaus, then I don't see the point in asking my partner to do it when there are many other things s/he can do for me that don't elicit this reaction.

Totally off topic: One thing I always find really funny when I see these discussions. So many people don't seem to have a problem swallowing large quantities of their partner's secretions, yet, literally freak out in disgust when somebody eats their own boogers...


----------



## jezza

Been with wife 21 years...never had a bj or even a 'peck' from her down there.
She knows how much it would mean to me if she did.... I do it to her...when she gives me permission.

I think a wife giving her husband a bj (to completion or not) is probably the most UN-selfish thing a wife can do for her guy...

But maybe my view is biased because I want and she won't.


----------



## Wantsmore

Getting back to the amount of female secretions. I am sorry but I have to agree with the post before. 

I for one have never in all the years of having sex have soaked a bed in more then just one spot but where ever I happen have my ass positioned. Yes I have let it fly and let it go where it may but I have never made a mess of a bed, couch, floor, table, where ever you happen to be getting it on like an average women will. If you are going things right there is way more coming out of that sweet spot then a table spoon.

When I come up after she has had a good hard orgasm I am wet from my forehead to my chin, usually have girl cum running down my neck. And my hand is wet past my wrist.

So I can see if I let out a stream of cum that shot out and drenched everything in sight like a hose, but most of us have what 3 or 4 short bursts and if you add it up would maybe fill a tablespoon? I would bet my wife lets go of at least half a liter or more during an hour of sex. That stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## Dahlia10

I think part of being enamored or in love is that nothing about that person is gross. Having the mindset as a woman that you want it to happen, can't wait for it to happen, makes you actually enjoy that part. Speaking only to the ladies here:Telling your man that you want it, and enjoy every part of your husband will make him feel like a desired king. I find that it is one of the most intimate acts we as women can preform. Porn is the opposite of that.


----------



## PFTGuy

Dahlia10 said:


> I think part of being enamored or in love is that nothing about that person is gross. Having the mindset as a woman that you want it to happen, can't wait for it to happen, makes you actually enjoy that part. Speaking only to the ladies here:Telling your man that you want it, and enjoy every part of your husband will make him feel like a desired king. I find that it is one of the most intimate acts we as women can preform. Porn is the opposite of that.


I appreciate your view, and sure wish I had encountered it in the person I married.


----------



## maccheese

Personally I believe if cumming in someone's mouth wasn't in porn, men wouldn't desire it in the bedroom as much. I'm personally not doing that. I'm sorry, but there is nothing as outrageous that I expect my husband to do for me. To me its nasty but to each its own. JMO


----------



## Wantsmore

So I guess there is no oral sex in your bedroom then? 

If you don't expect your husband to do such outrageous things for you that is.


----------



## that_girl

lol I think people would have thought up oral sex without porn.


----------



## working_together

Ok, guess I can offer my perspective on this since I enjoy giving hubby b/j's. I have always done them, not always to completion, but certainly as foreplay. For me I enjoy doing them because he tells me I am great at it, and while performing, he'll dirty talk me and tell me how much he's enjoying it. I think if you know someone is enjoying something, and they're telling you they enjoy it, you feel good doing it. the same if they ask you to swallow, etc. Your aim is to please them, and them you.

and btw, my hubby would even eat my boogers.


----------



## TallJeff

that_girl said:


> lol I think people would have thought up oral sex without porn.


Yes! I think millions did!

I know I went down on a woman before i ever saw porn.


----------



## Runs like Dog

In your mouth or in your eye. Your call.


----------



## annagarret

MissLayla1986 said:


> I don't really like doing this. Thankfully, my husband isn't really into it; he prefers finishing on my boobs. But on the rare occasion that he does want to cum in my mouth, I usually oblige.


love this!!!! your a great wife!!! I am the same way and have recently had him cum on my face !! I love him so much!!


----------



## SockPuppet

maccheese said:


> Personally I believe if cumming in someone's mouth wasn't in porn, men wouldn't desire it in the bedroom as much. I'm personally not doing that. I'm sorry, but there is nothing as outrageous that I expect my husband to do for me. To me its nasty but to each its own. JMO


In Egyptian Lore Osiris was killed by his brother(?), And Isis (Osiris' sister) put him back together but was missing the penis, so she had one fashioned out of clay, attached it to the body, and literally blew life back into him...

The Romans practised fellatio, and it was seen as a display of dominace from the male recieving. In fact, it was socially acceptable (although regarded as somewhat perverse) to recieve fellatio from another man.

It wasnt until the rise of Judeo-Christianity that Fellatio and all forms of non-impregnating sex became "wrong".

If Fellatio wasnt in Porn, I think men would ask for it a little less, and women would be more willing to give it.


----------



## southbound

So, all this talk about women squirting, getting the guys face wet, etc. Is this typical? I was married for 18 years and went down from time to time. When things were good, she really liked it and had some powerful Os, but she never ejaculated anything, ever.


----------



## Wantsmore

My wife just dropped one on me the other day saying she doesn't want me to do it anymore. WTF? 

It was only recently that she started to squirt. I knew she was a candidate as she is very wet, all the time and sex is very messy. I had been trying to get her to squirt for years and now that I did it looks like it wont be a regular thing.

I think it is this new development that has made things start to go south. I think she has this thing in her head she is pissing on me and doesn't want me near there. I tell you it is one thing after another. I thought I had a good thing going. Go figure.


----------



## misticli

This should be a poll, i so cannot read all these responses.

Yes, I have and do swallow. It is not my favourite thing, but it turns him on. He also has cum over most of my body including my face.


----------



## misticli

southbound said:


> So, all this talk about women squirting, getting the guys face wet, etc. Is this typical? I was married for 18 years and went down from time to time. When things were good, she really liked it and had some powerful Os, but she never ejaculated anything, ever.



I can squirt a lot. I also can have multiple upon multiple orgasms as well though, so not sure if they are related. I do find I do not squirt as often when he is down on me though, i usually need him inside me or fingers to do that.


----------



## PBear

southbound said:


> So, all this talk about women squirting, getting the guys face wet, etc. Is this typical? I was married for 18 years and went down from time to time. When things were good, she really liked it and had some powerful Os, but she never ejaculated anything, ever.


For most women, it doesn't just happen. With my GF, she really had to focus on relaxing herself, while stimulating her gspot and clitoris. That was before we met. Then I expressed an interest in having her do that with me, so I did some research and found out how to do it. My first attempts were pretty "brute force", and although I could get her to squirt in about 30 seconds and as many times as I want her to, they're not as satisfying or deep as I've learned to give her know. 

Her mindset was the most important thing, although now I can get her to squirt even if she doesn't really want to. I don't "abuse" that very often, but sometimes I push her boundaries, like if we don't have our blanket down safely yet. Speaking of that, invest in towels and a waterproof blanket if you go down this path. It can get messy! . I've had to wipe down walls and mirrors, change pillowcases, etc...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh

same here pbear,i've seen my wife squirt well in excess of 6 foot before, christ you're washing everything down,she thought it was funny and so for next time she bought me a snorkle and goggles.


----------



## GreenEyes

Not trying to give TMI either, but if I'm going to do the BJ I'm going to go the whole 9 yards haha Just don't breath and swallow fast lol...He's my husband, he does plenty that I like, no reason I can't do the same for him...


----------



## GreenEyes

misticli said:


> I can squirt a lot. I also can have multiple upon multiple orgasms as well though, so not sure if they are related. I do find I do not squirt as often when he is down on me though, i usually need him inside me or fingers to do that.


Ok you need to let me know how this is done....my husband and I tried to accomplish this, but I never could do it...maybe I'm just not able to??? Any suggestions to help would be appreciated


----------



## tacoma

southbound said:


> So, all this talk about women squirting, getting the guys face wet, etc. Is this typical? I was married for 18 years and went down from time to time. When things were good, she really liked it and had some powerful Os, but she never ejaculated anything, ever.


I don`t know what you mean, you`re the first person in this thread to bring up "squirting" or female ejaculation.


----------



## I Know

lastradas said:


> I honestly don't understand ( but I acknowledge that people have different views on that) what is so sexy about swallowing large quantities of other people's bodily fluids.
> I remember the first time I did it, I almost passed out because it was so disgusting, the consistency, the taste, simply everything. And I didn't even swallow it, I just let him come in my mouth and when he was done I ran to sink, spit it out and spent the next 5 minutes brushing my teeth...*very sexy* . .


Lastradas: Explaining why finishing in the wife's mouth is so great, would be like trying to explain why someone would pay $1000 for the best meal ever. How to explain paying that much for food? You can get the same amount of calories down at the 7/11. 

A complete BJ is just like nothing else you can feel. I think you just have to accept that it is an amazing experience for most men. And their wives have the ability to give this amazing experience. But in so many cases do not. 

If fact if men could suck their own ****s a lot men would just do themselves and dispense with all the complaints about how awful it is for their wives.


----------



## Open4it

I Know said:


> If fact if men could suck their own ****s a lot men would just do themselves and dispense with all the complaints about how awful it is for their wives.


There are men that _can_ do this.
lol ... I still doubt that most would swallow.


----------



## Catherine602

I Know said:


> Lastradas: Explaining why finishing in the wife's mouth is so great, would be like trying to explain why someone would pay $1000 for the best meal ever. How to explain paying that much for food? You can get the same amount of calories down at the 7/11.
> 
> A complete BJ is just like nothing else you can feel. I think you just have to accept that it is an amazing experience for most men. And their wives have the ability to give this amazing experience. But in so many cases do not.
> 
> If fact if men could suck their own ****s a lot men would just do themselves and dispense with all the complaints about how awful it is for their wives.



Maybe it's me but I think this post hits on something that may be a significant factor that turns some women off. The perception that it feels so good that their partner wants it for that reason only. It has nothing to do with the giver as it appears any mouth will do, wife, random woman, protitute. The wife is just conviently at hand. 

I bet the way some men talk about bj in ungarded moments when they are not busy being PC for a female audience, colors the perception of some women. It seems to be sought after but the giver does not matter as long as she is enthusiastic and willing. 

The giver is interchangeable because men cheat to get them. The pleasure is so addictive that they are willing to devastate their wives to get it. It may appear the wife is being used especially if her husband get attitude about it. 

I suppose that is the point some women don't get. How can you take pleasure when the giver finds it distasteful? To men: if you love your partner don't you care how she feels? The other side of this to women: if you love your partner, don't you care how he feels? 

How do you resolve the same question to the two sides of this issue ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Catherine602 said:


> Maybe it's me but I think this post hits on something that may be a significant factor that turns some women off. The perception that it feels so good that their partner wants it for that reason only. It has nothing to do with the giver as it appears any mouth will do, wife, random woman, protitute. The wife is just conviently at hand.
> 
> I bet the way some men talk about bj in ungarded moments when they are not busy being PC for a female audience, colors the perception of some women. It seems to be sought after but the giver does not matter as long as she is enthusiastic and willing.
> 
> The giver is interchangeable because men cheat to get them. The pleasure is so addictive that they are willing to devastate their wives to get it. It may appear the wife is being used especially if her husband get attitude about it.
> 
> I suppose that is the point some women don't get. How can you take pleasure when the giver finds it distasteful? To men: if you love your partner don't you care how she feels? The other side of this to women: if you love your partner, don't you care how he feels?
> 
> How do you resolve the same question to the two sides of this issue ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


could you say the same thing about romance or emotional needs that women really like.

so would the man be turned off if he thought that his woman was bragging about how romantic/emotional he is with his wife.

and it kinda seem like the same as long as they are getting attention and there emotional need is being stroked it dosen't matter who the guy is. 

just like women don't want their guy bragging about how good she gives oral men don't want women bragging about how emotional their guy is.


----------



## SockPuppet

Catherine602 said:


> Maybe it's me but I think this post hits on something that may be a significant factor that turns some women off. *The perception that it feels so good that their partner wants it for that reason only.* It has nothing to do with the giver as it appears any mouth will do, wife, random woman, protitute. The wife is just conviently at hand.
> 
> I bet the way some men talk about bj in ungarded moments when they are not busy being PC for a female audience, colors the perception of some women. It seems to be sought after but the giver does not matter as long as she is enthusiastic and willing.


Your quite right. As Ive said before, at least for me, *its so much more than just a bj.* But because it feels and looks so damn good, its hard to articulate the softer side of it. I can literally feel the love radiating from my wife while she does it.



Catherine602 said:


> I suppose that is the point some women don't get. How can you take pleasure when the giver finds it distasteful? To men: if you love your partner don't you care how she feels?
> How do you resolve the same question to the two sides of this issue ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife has made it clear that, while she derives no tangible benefit from giving head, the effort she puts in is well worth the ear-to-ear grin I wear for the rest of the day, and that is why she does it.


----------



## I Know

Catherine602 said:


> Maybe it's me but I think this post hits on something that may be a significant factor that turns some women off. The perception that it feels so good that their partner wants it for that reason only. It has nothing to do with the giver as it appears any mouth will do, wife, random woman, protitute. The wife is just conviently at hand.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will grant you that it may appear to some that she is just any random mouth. I believe the gist of the OP was that he thought he was doing all of the Emo closeness and making the wife feel special stuff. But seemed like he was arbitrarily being denied something important to him. 

Frankly I am surprised that more men aren't using prostitutes and that some of the female posters in sexless marriages are not having affairs just to get the sex. 

It is shocking to me how many people get married and then use sex as some kind of bargaining chip or a power tool, handing out little scraps to the person they took wedding vows with.


----------



## Sawney Beane

Catherine602 said:


> I suppose that is the point some women don't get. How can you take pleasure when the giver finds it distasteful? To men: if you love your partner don't you care how she feels? The other side of this to women: if you love your partner, don't you care how he feels?
> 
> How do you resolve the same question to the two sides of this issue ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The same way people of both sexes are quite prepared to accept the benefits of a great lifestyle provided by one partner doing a job they hate, I guess


----------



## chillymorn

Sawney Beane said:


> The same way people of both sexes are quite prepared to accept the benefits of a great lifestyle provided by one partner doing a job they hate, I guess


how dare you mention that!!!!!!


you insenative pig. you should love providing for your family


----------



## Gert B Frobe

Been married 35 years and as god is my witness she will take it and swallow as often as I like. But she will not eat a cooked onion ring because of the texture? Go figure. But I love her for it!


----------



## Catherine602

SockPuppet said:


> My wife has made it clear that, while she derives no tangible benefit from giving head, the effort she puts in is well worth the ear-to-ear grin I wear for the rest of the day, and that is why she does it.


That's what I feel. But she actually does get a reward, your reaction.

My H makes a noise that I don't hear at any other time and it makes me happy. I think -I did that.


----------



## Runs like Dog

It's like dirty dishes. You just do them.


----------



## PBear

Gert B Frobe said:


> Been married 35 years and as god is my witness she will take it and swallow as often as I like. But she will not eat a cooked onion ring because of the texture? Go figure. But I love her for it!


LOL! My GF is the same way... Won't eat an onion to save her life. But swallows 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

gmabcd said:


> How many wives let there husbands cum in there mouth after a bj or do you just let them enter you at this point inside of you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a weird mental block. I should preface that I'm used to swallowing him, the texture and taste is fine. 

So I gave him a bj today. We had limited time, expecting visitors. I was side-tracked with this thought and can't explain but initially didn't want to swallow and be caught in that moment if they turned up. I don't know what I was thinking. Despite this, we were hot for each other. He was about to release, wanted me to swallow and I nodded with acceptance. There was this weird mental block that happened. He was telling me to swallow and I couldn't. I ended up getting up, grabbed a towel...but then managed to swallow. I was so embarrassed. I just wiped my mouth and explained to him that I don't know what happened, the message was lost in translation from my brain and it just wasn't happening. WEIRD!! 

Meanwhile, he'd thought I was being kinky and purposely defiant and waiting for it all before consuming. So he was loving it lol. The visitors didn't arrive. I don't know what happened in that moment. But I guess at least now I have a new approach that turns him on!


----------



## PBear

As an FYI (and probably TMI), I've received two BJ's since Christmas, thanks to my GF's TTOM. She noted that the results are particularly sweet, more so than usual. We're attributing that to my absolute [email protected] diet, involving more than usual chocolate intake. 

In other news, I've got a smile that won't go away... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

PBear said:


> As an FYI (and probably TMI), I've received two BJ's since Christmas, thanks to my GF's TTOM. She noted that the results are particularly sweet, more so than usual. We're attributing that to my absolute [email protected] diet, involving more than usual chocolate intake.
> 
> In other news, I've got a smile that won't go away...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We eat quite healthily, lots of veggies and home-cooked food. He drinks lots of water and started drinking cranberry juice a few years back. He doesn't drink alcohol much, so if we're out and he's driving and orders a cranberry juice, there's usually that look exchanged between us. Although I don't know if there's any truth in cranberry juice if it's made with sugar etc? lol, but still, he orders cranberry juice and I purr in his ear. It's almost like a signal (haha the Bat signal?) of what's in mind for later. Chocolate is a given in our household. I don't know if the taste and texture is fine with me because of this, or if it's my mindset with it, or a combination of both. I don't know if I've given TMI either. I will say that it took me years to work up to swallowing oysters though. Tried all of 2 years ago and won't be doing that again. 

What's TTOM? ...you crazy kids and your lingo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

heartsbeating said:


> We eat quite healthily, lots of veggies and home-cooked food. He drinks lots of water and started drinking cranberry juice a few years back. He doesn't drink alcohol much, so if we're out and he's driving and orders a cranberry juice, there's usually that look exchanged between us. Although I don't know if there's any truth in cranberry juice if it's made with sugar etc? lol, but still, he orders cranberry juice and I purr in his ear. It's almost like a signal (haha the Bat signal?) of what's in mind for later. Chocolate is a given in our household. I don't know if the taste and texture is fine with me because of this, or if it's my mindset with it, or a combination of both. I don't know if I've given TMI either. I will say that it took me years to work up to swallowing oysters though. Tried all of 2 years ago and won't be doing that again.
> 
> What's TTOM? ...you crazy kids and your lingo.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm giving credit to the chocolate I've ingested over the last week. Much more than usual. And after tonight, the count is 3 in the last week, which is a lifetime record for me. . But now she's threatening to start teasing me more with them, since we're getting so "good" with them.

TTOM = That Time Of the Month. And kids? I'm 44, but thanks. 

Now excuse me as I run to the store for some pineapple. And maybe cranberry juice...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## molecules

My first time to try that I did enjoy it... Ive asked my hubby after penetrating my ***** to take it in my mouth.. take nice smells sex and made me more horny.. also like to suck clean him I love that everytime


----------



## maggot brain

heartsbeating said:


> He was about to release, wanted me to swallow and I* nodded *with acceptance.


Huh? How could he tell?


----------



## annagarret

why is this thread still going on........wives just swallow and love it already.....after all why did you marry a man??


----------



## maggot brain

annagarret said:


> why is this thread still going on...


Gotta love the topic.


----------



## annagarret

maggot brain said:


> Gotta love the topic.


you know what, your right.........its hot ....


----------



## Interlocutor

My wife could could swallow it, spit it out, gargle it for all I care... I could care less!

What she'd BETTER NOT do, though (I married her, because, well, she does), is leave me hanging while I am in the throes of orgasm. She will stay deep with me in her mouth, keep me in thrilling sensation, and then, when it starts to go away, pull off and go spit, swallow, make it disappear, WHATEVER. At that point, what do I care what the hell she does with it? I'm just coming back down from heaven and really couldn't care where it went. lol

What I can't believe some men tolerate is being with women that either won't do oral (unless the man is from another planet and doesn't like oral) or will leave just leave their penis out in the cold breeze during their ejaculation where oral stimulation during oral sex FEELS ITS BEST. duh!

Such oral fumbling would be like me going down on my wife, getting her to reach climax, but because she might squirt, immediately pulling back right before she climaxes and leaving her there squirming, figuring out what do with herself. Yeah right! When she's climaxing, she speaks like she's possessed and if I even look like I'm going to stop, she gives me a look that chills me to the bone like my life depends on the fact I better keep going. lol Once she winds down, she lets her grip on my wrists or ears go. lol Let me tell you, she's had a little urine come out when she's achieving an intense oral orgasm, and I wouldn't even DREAM of pulling off in some kind of vain disgust, no matter what it tastes like. Why the hell would I? I WANT her to feel good! That's the point!

Sorry, this is my opinion, but if you're an oral sex lover, and you married, essentially signing away your sexual options for life on that one person, someone that won't do this for you, then you're an idiot. 

And some women are just WAY too much like little princesses... Give me a break. I'm sure they will be the dream-wife of some poor sod. They can keep 'em. lol Leave the fellatio artists for the real men. lol 

I dated a few of these, but they sure as hell didn't last. Thankfully I found my wife so I don't need to worry about this, but I can't believe some men would marry sexually selfish women... Women out there actually expect oral and don't finish off their husbands? Wow... I blame the husbands for putting up with this if it's so important to them. Why would some husbands complain about this years into a marriage? They should know what they got, unless of course there was a bait & switch or unless they failed to meet their wives' needs.


----------



## Sawney Beane

annagarret said:


> why is this thread still going on........


Because the evidence elsewhere on this site is that


> wives just swallow and love it already.....


Might more accurately be rendered:
" _Some _wives just swallow _some of the time_ and _some of them_ love it already"



> after all why did you marry a man??


In some cases, definitely not in order to put up with "bizarre sexual deviancies", it would seem


----------



## speakingforsomemen

great source of protein, makes the man happy, why not?


----------



## Savywife84

DO what you feel comfortable with not what other ppl tell you to do.


----------



## MEM7

Deejo said:


> Have never been with a partner that didn't 'finish'.
> 
> Only one pulled the bait and switch after a time.
> 
> 'Know thy self.'
> 
> If you don't like performing oral sex, I have no intention of forcing you to. I also have no intention of investing in the relationship any further.


Well said.

I would imagine 99% of the men on this forum would agree with your statements.


----------



## MEM7

A woman can be the most evil, annoying, selfish, ugly, lying, money-spending ***** on earth. But if she swallows all will be forgotten and the love will flourish.

Ask any guy.:smthumbup:


----------



## Henry

That is something that I wish would happen . When I was a young 19 year old. A nieve(sp) 19 year old , I was dating a young women 18, and she did that for me on a regular basis and also we had pinial penetration too. Why oh why did I dump her. She was a little on the heavey side. So what. She was a GOOD girl.Now 2n wives later I can count the bj.s on 1 hand. No pun intended.
Right now I would settle for an occasional HJ as we have not has sex in over 10 years. I am getting tired of spanky and my gang. Thank god for internet inspiration. So many beautiful women on the web.They never say no.
Sorry, I'm just venting.


----------



## Sawney Beane

Henry said:


> A nieve(sp) 19 year old , I was dating a young women 18, and she did that for me on a regular basis and also we had pinial penetration too.


You penetrated into her BRAIN?!


----------



## MEM7

Yes. What is pinial penetration?
Sounds like you were screwing a pinata.


----------



## maggot brain

annagarret said:


> you know what, your right.........its hot ....


The fact that a woman considers swallowing her man's cum to be a hot topic...is really hot.


----------



## Texican

My wife and I have been married over 30 years and she swallows and has since soon after we started having sex. She is very good at oral sex and I also enjoy pleasing her orally. I love her doing this and it means alot to me. We still have sex regularly and oral sex is a normal part of our lovemaking, happy meals with happy endings are tasty. I am fortunate and I know and appreciate her.


----------



## yolanda_fan

> She is very good at oral sex


What makes a woman, your wife, specifically, good at oral sex? (Nothing from a porno movie, please). Just your opinion based on your experiences.


----------



## Texican

Based on the experience with her and us. She is good for me and we are happy. We have grown over the years together and we have both made a effort to grow together and not apart. Sex including oral sex and in this discussion her swallowing is just one part of our life together. I am not good with words but that is the best way I can express it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Startingover11

My fiance had never done that before ever, never even had it near her mouth. She wanted to try it once with me, so we did, and like some others said, she almost threw up. She also felt sick for an hour two after that. I felt embarrassed, but had to realize, as others have described, it must taste like ****! 

How would I get her to try it again? She's shut the door on the whole idea of swallowing.


----------



## PBear

Startingover11 said:


> My fiance had never done that before ever, never even had it near her mouth. She wanted to try it once with me, so we did, and like some others said, she almost threw up. She also felt sick for an hour two after that. I felt embarrassed, but had to realize, as others have described, it must taste like ****!
> 
> How would I get her to try it again? She's shut the door on the whole idea of swallowing.


Maybe you can show her it's not so bad by tasting it yourself in front of her? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Startingover11

Maybe you can show her it's not so bad by tasting it yourself in front of her?

Ah....what?! Honestly, if it would give her the attitude to try it again, I just may! Then again....seems weird me tasting my own cum?!? Not sure what to think of that.


----------



## PBear

Startingover11 said:


> Maybe you can show her it's not so bad by tasting it yourself in front of her?
> 
> Ah....what?! Honestly, if it would give her the attitude to try it again, I just may! Then again....seems weird me tasting my own cum?!? Not sure what to think of that.


Why not? If you expect her to swallow, why can't you give it a healthy taste? Seems like a bit of a double standard.

And as FYI, I'm a guy. My GF is only the second partner I've had that swallowed (and the other partner only did it once before we broke up), and I figured it was only fair to go down on her after we had sex. She had indicated it was a turn-on way back when she was younger, so I surprised her one day. It's really not so bad, and there's plenty you can do to try to make it better. Pineapple being a popular choice, but also avoiding other trigger foods.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

Btw, my GF is a squirter, and trust me, it's a LOT more than a tablespoon or two. So I do know a thing or two about getting a fourth full of bodily fluid. . Although I don't worry much about trying to swallow, to be honest. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

